# Angola- one photo per post



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

photo from angolaimagebank


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

photo from angolaimagebank


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

photo from angolaimagebank


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

photo from angolaimagebank


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

photo from angolaimagebank


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

photo from angolaimagebank


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

foto de nova angola


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

nova angola


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

picture from nova angola


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

picture from nova angola


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

picture from nova angola


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

picture from nova angola


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

picture from nova angola


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

picture from nova angola


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

picture from nova angola


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

picture from nova angola


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

picture from nova angola


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

picture from nova angola


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

picture from nova angola


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

fotos by Joao Marcelo


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

photo from welcome to angola


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

photo from welcome to angola


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

foto de Pedro Perestrelo


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

photo from welcome to angola


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

photo from welcome to angola


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

photo from welcome to angola


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

photo from welcome to angola


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

photo from kero angola


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

photo from kero angola


----------



## Zig_Zag (Sep 28, 2011)

Great photo of Angola. :applause: As far as Angola is popular with tourists, there are statistics and what are the most popular cities to visit?


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*photos from Nova Angola*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cuito River (tributary of Okavango River)*




























http://www.guiaturismodeangola.com/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Serra da Leba, Província da Huíla*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0843560.119626.228497773843280&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...64779878.46401.184318731581108&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...64779878.46401.184318731581108&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mubanga Lodge*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...95421558.21375.100001314632989&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...95421558.21375.100001314632989&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...97198516.75781.100001314632989&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...97198516.75781.100001314632989&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...97198516.75781.100001314632989&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*kwanza lodge*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...46475413.85538.100002381922175&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...04660477.49027.100002311952684&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...04660477.49027.100002311952684&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*HCTA - Hotel Convenções de Talatona ******










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...12762953.57487.179797718762563&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...762563.-2207520000.1372427422.&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...762563.-2207520000.1372427422.&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...762563.-2207520000.1372427569.&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...762563.-2207520000.1372427569.&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...762563.-2207520000.1372427569.&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...66824101.55859.179797718762563&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza River*













































































































*Photos from Kwanza lodge*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza Lodge, Luanda*













































































































photos from kwanza lodge


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fishing at Kwanza Lodge*








































































































































*photos from kwanza lodge*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*catoca diamond mine-Lunda North*










http://www.google.fr/imgres?q=catoc...0&ndsp=26&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0,i:94&tx=89&ty=25


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.google.fr/imgres?q=catoc...w=229&start=0&ndsp=26&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0,i:88


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://angolarising.blogspot.fr/2011_09_01_archive.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe Desert, Angola, Namibia, South Africa wallpapers*










http://topwalls.net/namib-desert-angola-namibia-south-africa/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.beautifulworld.com/deserts


----------



## Scott Le Moir (Aug 1, 2010)

Beautiful photos of Angola!


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.bugbog.com/gallery/namibia_pictures/namib_desert.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Angola Oil*










http://mergersandacquisitionreviewcom.blogspot.fr/2011/05/angola-west-africas-next-crown-jewel.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.offshoreenergytoday.com/angola-totals-usan-produces-first-oil/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gira-sol*











http://www.model-marine-shipyard.com/pages/les-divers-modeles/le-fpso-giradol.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Angola LNG Project*

























































































































































































































Photos from Angola LNG


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










Photo's by Ademar Rangel


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Photo's by Ademar Rangel
cortesy of Angola the Future


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Fotos from Angolabela


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Luanda​*





http://www.jewanda-magazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/Luanda.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

ERVATUGA said:


> *Luanda​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*it's not a new picture, lol
look a new picture from Luanda bay *

48528477


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango city*



















*photos by Anúncios Angola*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Luanda*




























photos by Panoramio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

photos by Panoramio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Photos by DHARIUS


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Photo by DHARIUS


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Photo by DHARIUS


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Photo by DHARIUS


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Photo by DHARIUS


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Photo by DHARIUS


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Photo by DHARIUS


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Photo by DHARIUS


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza Lodge ,Barra do Kwanza, Luanda*










Photo by DHARIUS


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* The vale verde of Keve, Kwanza Sul*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...64779878.46401.184318731581108&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Restaurante - Beach Club Tamariz - Luanda*





















































































































































































photo by *A03 - Arquitectura e Design*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catumbela *























































* Benguela*










*ARCO*





































https://www.facebook.com/ANGOLATURISMO/photos_stream


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*





































https://www.facebook.com/ANGOLATURISMO/photos_stream


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lagoa da Quiminha*










photo by Rogério Melo


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*crisostomopaulo - Cascata da Serra da Leba*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=34220649&order=date_desc&user=4358288


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pedras Negras de Pungo Andongo*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/63063178.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Barra do Dande*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=63063871&order=date_desc&user=4358288


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela a Vista / Cabeça da Aguia*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=67337509&order=date_desc&user=4358288


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio kwanza e torre do Santuario na Muxima*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=68711574&order=date_desc&user=4358288


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Praia de Kabolombo*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=70040935&order=date_desc&user=4358288


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascata no Rio Keve a beira da estrada junto a Tete*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=70042202&order=date_desc&user=4358288


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Alto Hama from Waku Kungo*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=70088537&order=date_desc&user=4358288


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pedra Snupy - Caala*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=70155377&order=date_desc&user=4358288


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*O porto de Luanda, Angola *










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...68114481.46392.184318731581108&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Senhora do Monte, Lubango.*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...49006203.34586.110427725766319&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* da Serra da Leba*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...49006203.34586.110427725766319&type=1&theater


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

simply awesome da Serra da Leba. :cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Luanda​*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango-Pululukwa Resort*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...34434214.72478.157621707624848&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Welwitschia mirabilis *










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...01448451.46387.184318731581108&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*CABO DE SÃO BRÁS*














































https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.241719582556014.58211.178735195521120&type=3


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*kwanza river*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...85180857.59269.178735195521120&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...85180857.59269.178735195521120&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*FENDA DA TUNDAVALA *













































































































https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...69811632.57162.178735195521120&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cristo Rei, Lubango city*























































photos by Expedição Movicel


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Kwanza Sul*










Facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio cunene - Angola*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...13943608.90986.274101722618051&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza Sul*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/391964_327518827276340_270895816_n.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*kissama, Luanda*










facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barra do Dande - Angola*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...13943608.90986.274101722618051&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palanca negra gigante*










http://www.google.fr/imgres?q=palan...w=174&start=0&ndsp=30&ved=1t:429,r:0,s:0,i:80


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huambo*





































http://www.google.fr/imgres?q=morro...04&start=29&ndsp=39&ved=1t:429,r:44,s:0,i:217


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huila*










*VerAngola*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Serra da Leba*










*VerAngola*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*VerAngola*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

photo by *Andrew Deer*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*VerAngola*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palanca Negra*










photo de Pedro vaz pinto


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*










photo by carlos Joao


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

photo by Jrsousa


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mucubal people*










photo by Eric Lafforgue


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Luanda​*







http://angolafieldgroup.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/palacio-dona-joaquina.jpg​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Serra da Chela*










cortesy of Matthias Offodile


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Serra da Chela*










cortesy of Matthias Offodile


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango*



















cortesy of Matthias Offodile


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango*




























photos of Sapo.pt

cortesy of Matthias Offodile


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bacia do Okavango*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...767.1073741836.611896618844134&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barra do Dande*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...767.1073741836.611896618844134&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ruacaná falls*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...767.1073741836.611896618844134&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cavernas do Zau Evua *










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...767.1073741836.611896618844134&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe desert*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...767.1073741836.611896618844134&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Egipto Praia*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...767.1073741836.611896618844134&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fenda da Tundavala*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...767.1073741836.611896618844134&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Floresta do Maiombe *










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...767.1073741836.611896618844134&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grutas da Sassa*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...767.1073741836.611896618844134&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grutas do Nzenzo*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...767.1073741836.611896618844134&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lagoa Karumbo*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...767.1073741836.611896618844134&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Miradouro da Lua*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...767.1073741836.611896618844134&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morro do Môco *










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...767.1073741836.611896618844134&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Nacional da Cameia *










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...767.1073741836.611896618844134&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Nacional da Quiçama*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...767.1073741836.611896618844134&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Nacional de Kangandala*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...767.1073741836.611896618844134&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pedras Negras de Pungo Andongo *










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...767.1073741836.611896618844134&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Praia da Caotinha*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...767.1073741836.611896618844134&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quedas de Kalandula*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...767.1073741836.611896618844134&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cihumbue falls*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...767.1073741836.611896618844134&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reserva Florestal do Golungo – Alto*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...767.1073741836.611896618844134&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cuito River*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1004617_623097304390732_2036880987_n.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza river*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...767.1073741836.611896618844134&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zaire River*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...767.1073741836.611896618844134&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zambeze*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...49006203.34586.110427725766319&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cavernas do Zau Evua *










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...767.1073741836.611896618844134&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*firework during New Year´s Eve in Lubango*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Serra da Chela*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*serra da leba*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0843560.119626.228497773843280&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Angola new parlement*











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0843560.119626.228497773843280&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...385.1073741832.141475099201007&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*kwanza river*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...385.1073741832.141475099201007&type=1&theater


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Floresta do Maiombe*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...118.1073741828.611896618844134&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cuebe River*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...118.1073741828.611896618844134&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mussulo*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...118.1073741828.611896618844134&type=1&theater


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

Dundo - Angola's colorful city!


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

By the way it's a new city incase you wonder why it's so empty!


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*traditionel costume*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4626663.106135.157621707624848&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4626663.106135.157621707624848&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4626663.106135.157621707624848&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4626663.106135.157621707624848&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4626663.106135.157621707624848&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4626663.106135.157621707624848&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4626663.106135.157621707624848&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4626663.106135.157621707624848&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4626663.106135.157621707624848&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4626663.106135.157621707624848&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iona*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4626663.106135.157621707624848&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...4626663.106135.157621707624848&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Angolan Art*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...15668917.50204.157621707624848&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...15668917.50204.157621707624848&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...34434214.72478.157621707624848&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...34434214.72478.157621707624848&type=1&theater


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

Luanda


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Uíge*










picture of Welcome To Angola


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda Mangais*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...15337146.35265.136092249835313&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...018.1073741843.136092249835313&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...018.1073741843.136092249835313&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...018.1073741843.136092249835313&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...075.1073741841.136092249835313&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A hotel carved into stones...woow, pretty unique, if you ask me
Omauuha Lodge in Namibe Province*





































Cortesy of Matthias offodile


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yona park*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Courtesy of Helder Santos


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

Banco National de Angola


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

Flag


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...17105856.66982.157621707624848&type=1&theater


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Luanda*


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waku Kungo*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...68037196.99147.157621707624848&type=1&theater


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Cabinda​*







http://cabindascope.files.wordpress.com/2010/01/cabinda1jo9.jpg​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kalandula Falls*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pedras Negra*










http://angolafieldgroup.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/sunset.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lucira*










http://angolaoffroad.livreforum.com/t168p25-paisagens


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rápidos do Kwanza*










http://angolaoffroad.livreforum.com/t168p25-paisagens


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://angolaoffroad.livreforum.com/t168p25-paisagens


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kalandula*



















http://angolaoffroad.livreforum.com/t168p25-paisagens


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pung Andongo*










http://angolaoffroad.livreforum.com/t168p25-paisagens


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Negras de Pungo Andongo*










http://angolaoffroad.livreforum.com/t168p25-paisagens


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Fazenda Cabuta-Calulu*










http://angolaoffroad.livreforum.com/t168p25-paisagens


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barragem de Capanda*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://angolaoffroad.livreforum.com/t168p25-paisagens


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pungo Andongo*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

deleted


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

Malanje


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Boyshow said:


> *Kalandula Falls*


Absolutely amazing! Didn't know anything about these falls, although they are among the largest in Africa.


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Planalto do Cunene

angolaoffroad.livreforum.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mupa National Park*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://pascalmaillard.over-blog.com/article-parque-nacional-da-mupa-45092880.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ruacana Falls*










http://a401.idata.over-blog.com/2/68/23/97/photos-angola/ruacana.JPG


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

Benguela


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

Photo's by Jc Photography​


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

beautiful pics, beautiful church in Benguela.
And the imbondeiros :drool:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zaire River*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Chiumbe river Falls*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baía De Luanda*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...640.1073741827.439138832851685&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lucala river, Malange*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...805.1073741877.110427725766319&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Miradouro da Lua*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...805.1073741877.110427725766319&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luena River, South Lunda*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...68037196.99147.157621707624848&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barra do Dande, Bengo*










http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_sewsmFsQhZg/TO1l5QXe4MI/AAAAAAAAAQI/olsXDc0qi5A/s1600/IMG_1699.JPG


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_sewsmFsQhZg/TO1k3Xt-IQI/AAAAAAAAAQE/wZtrwCqA9rg/s1600/IMG_1698.JPG


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Caxito, Bengo*










http://www.guiaturismodeangola.com/?p=3212


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Caluquembe*










http://www.guiaturismodeangola.com/?p=3419


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beach At Barra do Dande*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3240287


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1948972


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2730401


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/55583554


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/55583560


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

Lobito


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

Soyo


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

Luanda


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...301.1073741827.693779490648026&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bacia do Okavango, Cuando Cubango*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...515.1073741836.693779490648026&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cataratas do Ruacaná, Cunene *










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...515.1073741836.693779490648026&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...97057173.87797.165064623531686&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...21728506.39046.165064623531686&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huila*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fazenda NNN e Vihua Lodge*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...062.1073741852.230520883723685&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Casper Lodge*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...062.1073741852.230520883723685&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mussulo Island*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...632.1073741851.230520883723685&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Musseleje Falls*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...664.1073741850.230520883723685&type=1&theater


----------



## Miguel13 (Apr 8, 2009)

Post photos of your national symbol "Palanca Negra"!


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pedras Negras de Pungo Andongo*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...664.1073741850.230520883723685&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lupupa Lodge*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...390.1073741831.230520883723685&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santiago beach Cacuaco, Luanda*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Muxima*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...522.1073741853.230520883723685&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waku Kungo*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...189.1073741841.230520883723685&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Miguel13 said:


> Post photos of your national symbol "Palanca Negra"!


You've to look and you'll see it here :lol:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Caála *










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...49006203.34586.110427725766319&type=1&theater


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

Soyo


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

Cabinda


----------



## ANGOLA THE FUTURE (Oct 28, 2011)

Benguela


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

ANGOLA THE FUTURE said:


> Soyo


Espetacular :nuts:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malanje*










flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mazozo, Luanda provence*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2861608


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2861736


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2861565


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/54374077


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Muxima church*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2063797


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Nacional da Cameia *










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...118.1073741828.611896618844134&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Miradouro da Lua*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...746.1073741829.228452553904545&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kissama National Park*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...746.1073741829.228452553904545&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mubanga Lodge, Luanda*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...95421558.21375.100001314632989&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...95421558.21375.100001314632989&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...95421558.21375.100001314632989&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...95421558.21375.100001314632989&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...95421558.21375.100001314632989&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00000189038055.100001314632989&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...00000189038055.100001314632989&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kilunda Paradise Lodge, Luanda*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...516018.-2207520000.1384818095.&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*barra do Kanza lodge*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Caotinha, Benguela - Angola* 









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Miradouro da Lua*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda...Muxima*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*kangandala-kwanza river*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*luanda*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Serra da Leba*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mussulo, Luanda *









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arcos, Deserto do Namibe*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flamingos-Mussulo*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Huíla*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catumbela*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flamingo Lodge, Namibe*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gabela - Kwanza Sul*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oásis do deserto do Namibe *










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moxico provence*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Binga falls - Kwanza Sul *










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango-Huila*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huambo*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12946235


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12945456


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pedra em Waku Kungo*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/12945381


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golungo Alto to Luanda*










Panoramio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Panoramio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ambuila-Uige*










Panoramio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Serra da Mucaba zaire/uige*










Panoramio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maquela do Zombo*










*Panoramio*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Serra da Mucaba *










*Panoramio*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Huambo*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huíla, Angola*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mussulo Island, Luanda*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Serra de Leba*










http://www.advrider.com/forums/showthread.php?t=899854


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alto Zambeze*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10725424?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atrium Nova Vida, Luanda*










facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catabola, waterfall,Bié*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/33159246?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/33159270


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/33159261


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/33159231


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/33159199


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catabola landscape*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/33159181


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/33159149


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waco Kungo*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37635328


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37636047


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cassongue, Angola*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37635471


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quibala, kwanza sul*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19512973?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zenza River*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/78358135?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Caála - Nossa Senhora do Monte.*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...68037196.99147.157621707624848&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Caála*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...68037196.99147.157621707624848&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...68037196.99147.157621707624848&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza river*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=1&theater


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

http://news.bbcimg.co.uk/media/images/49215000/jpg/_49215385_rail466.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lagoa na Montanha, kwanza North*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/46430751?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Samba Caju, kwanza North *










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/46430745


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The road to from Luanda to Uige, kwanza North*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18917488?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*• Malanje.Cacuso*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/98272192


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/98272197


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/98272199


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/98272196


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/98272186


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda sul*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...99217369.95511.386298224798240&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Lunda Nord.caungula*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2385346?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barra do Kwanza Luanda*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/42359958


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dande, Angola*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/66726172?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/43261868


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/43261967


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cuchi, Kuando-Kubango*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/57865694?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/54386060


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/54386132


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*PARQUE NACIONAL DO IONA .NAMIBE*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Restinga, Lobito*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ngando Lake*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mavinga • Cuando-Cubango*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9131960?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9131991


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Angola • Bengo
Ambriz*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2455865?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Angola • Zaïre.Noqui*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/48969557


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atrium Nova Vida.Luanda*














































https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...11038575.97775.133458146699741&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*





































https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...851685.-2207520000.1387456126.&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*BENGUELA - JARDIM MUNICIPAL*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*GRUTAS DO SASSA*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Merry xmas, Luanda, National Bank*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*caota• Benguela*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3667689


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19603740


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19604009


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19603767


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baía De Luanda*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...730.1073741836.439138832851685&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sumbe - Kwanza Sul*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* CUNENE RIVER*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fenda da Tundavala.Huila*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=1&theater


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Rock drawings in Tchitundo - Hulo * - some of them up to 20,000 years old




Rock engravings in Tchitundo - Hulo - Angola by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Luanda*



Luanda panorama - Angola by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Humpata, Lubango* - standing at the edge of the Angolan Plateau (the Planalto) that rises almost vertically aprox 1000m and reaching (at this point) about 2300m above see level. Like in the movie "UP!", this place creates its own climate and some times all 4 seasons can alternate in the same day. 



Lubango, Angola by Angola Image Bank by KODILU Photography, on Flickrr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Humpata, Lubango *




Lubango, Angola by Angola Image Bank by KODILU Photography, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Calandula Falls, Malange*



Quedas de Calandula de noite by Angola Image Bank by KODILU Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=109908449#post109908449


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito.Benguela*










Angola skycrapercity


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Angola skycrapercity


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Angola skycrapercity


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Angola skycrapercity


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Kwanza River*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=522418354506489&set=t.1050909879&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Luanda Baie*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...730.1073741836.439138832851685&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1147302100999&set=t.1050909879&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...640.1073741827.439138832851685&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza River valley *










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1147302661013&set=t.1050909879&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Kambumbe Lodge, Kuando kubango




























https://www.facebook.com/KAMBUMBE.LODGE


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cuando Cubango*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*PRAIA DA CAOTINHA*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...593615.-2207520000.1388927278.&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito, Benguela*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...061.1073741829.497986443593615&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...061.1073741829.497986443593615&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...061.1073741829.497986443593615&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...967.1073741825.497986443593615&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...967.1073741825.497986443593615&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...967.1073741825.497986443593615&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Egipto-Praia *










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...118.1073741828.611896618844134&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio Cuito*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...412.1073741827.129836210496579&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










Photo by Mamy Tms on Facebook.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

By Paulo Franco


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santuário da Muxima,Luanda*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/14701152?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Gonguembo • Cuanza-Nord*











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/55061285?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56348683


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56348876


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Musselege Falls• Malanje*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25757399?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calandula falls*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mussulo.Luanda*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/39712158?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/19854697


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Piccola laguna • Zaire*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/61804693?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baobab tree*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/61804681


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Twin Peaks...*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1475384


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1475583


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Huambo *










facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sumbe- Kwanza Sul*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=1&theater


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Nice pics og the _país irmão_. Thanks for sharing! 

_Você fala português, Boyshow?_


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

FAAN said:


> Nice pics og the _país irmão_. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> _Você fala português, Boyshow?_


Obrigado caro FAAN...
Sim falo português, sou angolano...


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tomboa.Namibe*











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22297302?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22297311


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22297486


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22297495


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Huila falls*











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/107776?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cubango River• Cuando-Cubango*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56605379?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1679742


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cubango River near Katwitwi*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56604832?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/62754700?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cunene River,Xangongo*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56913515?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/67120949?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cahama• Cunene*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/77588264?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Senhora do Monte - Lubango.Huila*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mussulo, Luanda*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*4 de Fevereiro - Luanda, Angola*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Keve River*










http://www.telhabel-angola.com/_portfolio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.telhabel-angola.com/_portfolio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.telhabel-angola.com/_portfolio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.telhabel-angola.com/_portfolio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.telhabel-angola.com/_portfolio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.google.fr/imgres?sa=X&es...ur=397&page=1&start=0&ndsp=22&ved=0CGkQrQMwBg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Keve River • Cuando-Cubango*










by Herminio cruz


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cuchi mountains • Cuando-Cubango*




























by Herminio cruz


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=40520681&order=date_desc&user=1735329


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/41198603


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda *










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=648066&page=67


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pedra CUCA• Huambo*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30149541?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Caála • Huambo*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/15881754


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tomboa• Namibe*














































http://www.panoramio.com/photo/91127722


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*





































http://www.panoramio.com/photo/77715728


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/17172970?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Balombo• Benguela*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30149538?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bocoio• Benguela*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30149529


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huambo*









































































http://www.panoramio.com/user/160445?with_photo_id=21006424


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/20949306


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moxico*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Black Rocks of Pungoandongo. *










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ganda• Benguela*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/36205814?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Porto Amboim*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda city*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* SERRA DA LEBA.HUILA*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...634.1073741828.101560580050634&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The CLOV FPSO and Subsea 7 Eagle about 250km off-shore*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...68114481.46392.184318731581108&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda Arena*




























https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...438.1073741925.144021392295640&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/LuisSegada...8575601348713/217566855116254/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/LuisSegada...8575601348713/221071464765793/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Serra-da-Leba, Huíla*










https://www.facebook.com/RetratosDe...1560580050634/207792832760741/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palanca negra-Malanje*










http://lesmarrainesdeluanda.blogspo...01:00&max-results=500&start=202&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*BENGUELA*










http://lesmarrainesdeluanda.blogspo...01:00&max-results=500&start=270&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://lesmarrainesdeluanda.blogspo...01:00&max-results=500&start=270&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://lesmarrainesdeluanda.blogspo...01:00&max-results=500&start=270&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://lesmarrainesdeluanda.blogspo...01:00&max-results=500&start=270&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*kwanza river*










http://lesmarrainesdeluanda.blogspot.fr/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cabo Ledo Beach-Luanda*










http://lesmarrainesdeluanda.blogspot.fr/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://lesmarrainesdeluanda.blogspot.fr/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lunda sul*










https://www.facebook.com/LuisSegada...8575601348713/217579231781683/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*4th biggest mine of diamand in the world, Lunda sul*










https://www.facebook.com/LuisSegada...8575601348713/217579805114959/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/LuisSegada...8575601348713/217580448448228/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chiumbe falls*










https://www.facebook.com/LuisSegada...8575601348713/217580558448217/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/LuisSegada...8575601348713/217581105114829/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Golungo-Alto forest-kwanza norte*










https://www.facebook.com/LuisSegada...8575601348713/217522191787387/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/LuisSegada...8575601348713/217522651787341/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/LuisSegada...8575601348713/217523161787290/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/LuisSegada...8575601348713/217523985120541/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=111440305#post111440305


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*imaculada lake*










https://www.facebook.com/LuisSegada...8575601348713/217524638453809/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/LuisSegada...8575601348713/217524775120462/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quilombo*





































https://www.facebook.com/LuisSegada...8575601348713/221067321432874/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cameia National Park-Moxico*




























https://www.facebook.com/LuisSegada...8575601348713/221075224765417/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/LuisSegada...8575601348713/221075278098745/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luena-Moxico*





































https://www.facebook.com/LuisSegada...8575601348713/217598368446436/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango-Huila*










https://www.facebook.com/RetratosDe...1560580050634/208430002697024/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*










https://www.facebook.com/RetratosDe...1560580050634/208425249364166/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mayombe forest-cabinda*










https://www.facebook.com/7Maravilha...1896618844134/734260693274392/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nzenzo-Uíge.*










https://www.facebook.com/7Maravilha...1896618844134/728069577226837/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza River*










https://www.facebook.com/7Maravilha...1896618844134/724036060963522/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda Mangais Golf*



















































https://www.facebook.com/mangaisgolf?fref=ts


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe Desert*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...42524583.75737.157621707624848&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huila and Namibe Provences*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...283.1073741920.110427725766319&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...283.1073741920.110427725766319&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...283.1073741920.110427725766319&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...283.1073741920.110427725766319&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...283.1073741920.110427725766319&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...283.1073741920.110427725766319&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...283.1073741920.110427725766319&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...283.1073741920.110427725766319&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...283.1073741920.110427725766319&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...283.1073741920.110427725766319&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...283.1073741920.110427725766319&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...283.1073741920.110427725766319&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catumbela River*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...766319.-2207520000.1392818271.&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...766319.-2207520000.1392818271.&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Compão - Lobito.Benguela*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...766319.-2207520000.1392818271.&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huíla*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...283.1073741920.110427725766319&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...283.1073741920.110427725766319&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe *










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...283.1073741920.110427725766319&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huíla, Lubango*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...283.1073741920.110427725766319&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...283.1073741920.110427725766319&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...283.1073741920.110427725766319&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*EGITO PRAIA-Benguela *





































https://www.facebook.com/benguela.t...7986443593615/503602466365346/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/benguela.t...7986443593615/503602439698682/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/benguela.t...7986443593615/503602606365332/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito-Benguela*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96882538.61246.265373606888047&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...96882538.61246.265373606888047&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Curoca• Cunene*











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/67651916?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










https://www.facebook.com/RetratosDe...1560580050634/213680385505319/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Casuco• Malanje*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/98272173?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/98272185


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1100638


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/98272199


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huambo*










https://www.facebook.com/7Maravilha...1896618844134/738822462818215/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/7Maravilha...1896618844134/738822509484877/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Môco mountain*










https://www.facebook.com/7Maravilha...1896618844134/738822589484869/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/7Maravilha...1896618844134/738822639484864/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/7Maravilha...1896618844134/738822712818190/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kilamba-Luanda*










https://www.facebook.com/RetratosDe...1560580050634/214017012138323/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bié*










https://www.facebook.com/7Maravilha...1896618844134/739241452776316/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/7Maravilha...1896618844134/739240956109699/?type=1&theater


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Luanda​*








http://perdidoemafrica.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/luanda_by_night_2.jpg​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ganda• Benguela*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/34248498?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Caimbambo• Benguela*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/56692814?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/90859638


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/28283861


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Cheers for the photos Boyshow


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Rain Drops said:


> Cheers for the photos Boyshow


Thank you Rain drops :cheers:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bacia do Okavango and Cuito River. Kuando Kubango*










https://www.facebook.com/7Maravilha...1896618844134/740283682672093/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/7Maravilha...1896618844134/740283706005424/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/7Maravilha...1896618844134/740283502672111/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*N'zeto • Zaïre*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/36107293?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zau Evua-Tomboco• Zaïre*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/93912989?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/93907300


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Lucala river*










https://www.facebook.com/RetratosDe...1560580050634/215587508647940/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Carnaval. Luanda*



















https://www.facebook.com/RetratosDe...1560580050634/215570928649598/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*somewhere in Luanda*
































































https://www.facebook.com/3971686803...7168680378881/397216543707428/?type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sumbe chuech• Cuanza Sul*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/2695675?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tomboa• Namibe*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22937835?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*










https://www.facebook.com/RetratosDe...1560580050634/215576258649065/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baía dos Elefantes-Benguela*










https://www.facebook.com/RetratosDe...1560580050634/216481585225199/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Lagarto beach*










https://www.facebook.com/RetratosDe...1560580050634/216477521892272/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










https://www.facebook.com/RetratosDe...1560580050634/216155298591161/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/RetratosDe...1560580050634/216152771924747/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/RetratosDe...1560580050634/216152161924808/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango-Huila*










https://www.facebook.com/RetratosDe...1560580050634/217841191755905/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*beauty of Angola*










https://www.facebook.com/7Maravilha...1896618844134/745445818822546/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Festival Sons do Atlântico - Luanda*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...090.1073741922.110427725766319&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...520.1073741828.100005754583761&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...520.1073741828.100005754583761&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...007.1073741829.100005754583761&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...007.1073741829.100005754583761&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...270.1073741841.100005754583761&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huambo*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...270.1073741841.100005754583761&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...270.1073741841.100005754583761&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...270.1073741841.100005754583761&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calulo, Kwanza sul*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...270.1073741841.100005754583761&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...270.1073741841.100005754583761&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waku Kungo - kwanza sul*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...327.1073741834.100005754583761&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Conda-kwanza sul*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...327.1073741834.100005754583761&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...327.1073741834.100005754583761&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alto Hama-Huambo*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...327.1073741834.100005754583761&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...327.1073741834.100005754583761&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...327.1073741834.100005754583761&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Miradouro da Lua-Luanda *










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...298.1073741846.100005754583761&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lucala River-Malanje*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...298.1073741846.100005754583761&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe Desert*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...298.1073741846.100005754583761&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://grudexlino.blogspot.fr/2009/12/barra-do-dande-angola.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://grudexlino.blogspot.fr/2009/12/barra-do-dande-angola.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Thank you guys for likes


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Moco Mt-Huambo*










http://angolafieldgroup.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/summit-in-distance.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://angolafieldgroup.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/onward.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://angolafieldgroup.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/looking-back.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://angolafieldgroup.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/resting-on-the-top.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://angolafieldgroup.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/valdo.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://angolafieldgroup.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/heading-down.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://angolafieldgroup.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/birding.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://angolafieldgroup.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/flowers-at-the-top.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barra do Kwanza, Luanda*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mp3ief/3501247943/sizes/l/in/set-72157617611380257/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mp3ief/3501198727/sizes/l/in/set-72157617611380257/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mp3ief/3501997748/in/set-72157617611380257


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mp3ief/3501207685/sizes/l/in/set-72157617611380257/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mp3ief/3501725195/sizes/l/in/set-72157617611380257/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/mp3ief/3501990990/sizes/l/in/set-72157617611380257/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huambo*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tiredofit/13555030054/sizes/l/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango-Huila*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tiredofit/13547769744/sizes/l/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tiredofit/13547432785/sizes/l/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baía Azul - Benguela.*










https://www.facebook.com/RetratosDe...1560580050634/228197844053573/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tombua (Porto Alexandre)-Namibe*










https://www.facebook.com/RetratosDe...1560580050634/228162134057144/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*serra da Leba.Namibe-Huila*










https://www.facebook.com/7Maravilha...1896618844134/763310943702700/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/7Maravilha...1896618844134/763310950369366/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/7Maravilha...1896618844134/763310940369367/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/7Maravilha...1896618844134/763311120369349/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/7Maravilha...1896618844134/763311123702682/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/7Maravilha...1896618844134/763311207036007/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/7Maravilha...1896618844134/763311257036002/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*










https://www.facebook.com/7Maravilha...1896618844134/763311313702663/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/7Maravilha...1896618844134/763311360369325/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Uige *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kiskadee/8253629695/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kiskadee/8253629673/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kiskadee/8253640829/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kiskadee/8253550525/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kiskadee/8253550467/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...15668917.50204.157621707624848&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Angola LNG-in SOYO*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...15668917.50204.157621707624848&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...15668917.50204.157621707624848&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubiri Mt- Huambo.*










https://www.facebook.com/RetratosDe...1560580050634/229665160573508/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza Norte*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kodilu/2574351636/sizes/l/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Planalto, Huambo*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kodilu/2573525645/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza Sul*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kodilu/2574345704/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/kodilu/2573520149/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Planalto central-Huambo*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kodilu/2573517239/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*kwanza Norte*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kodilu/2573508745/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sumbe-kwanza sul*










http://www.fluidr.com/places/Angola/Cuanza+Sul/interesting


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pedras Negras,Malange*










http://www.fluidr.com/places/Angola/Cuanza+Sul/interesting


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*kwanza River*










http://www.fluidr.com/places/Angola/Cuanza+Sul/interesting


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*kubal River*










http://www.fluidr.com/places/Angola/Cuanza+Sul/interesting


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*kwanza sul*










http://www.fluidr.com/places/Angola/Cuanza+Sul/interesting


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*kubal river*










http://www.fluidr.com/places/Angola/Cuanza+Sul/interesting


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.fluidr.com/places/Angola/Cuanza+Sul/interesting


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.fluidr.com/places/Angola/Cuanza+Sul/interesting


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Boyshow said:


> *Planalto, Huambo*
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/kodilu/2573525645/sizes/l/in/photostream/



^^ Beautiful nature of African countries, I like unfamiliar new country, to watch something new. :cheers:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

djole13 said:


> ^^ Beautiful nature of African countries, I like unfamiliar new country, to watch something new. :cheers:


Tkank you djole13


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*kwanza River*










http://www.fluidr.com/places/Angola/Cuanza+Sul/interesting


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.fluidr.com/places/Angola/Cuanza+Sul/interesting


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.fluidr.com/places/Angola/Cuanza+Sul/interesting


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*kwanza sul*










http://www.fluidr.com/places/Angola/Cuanza+Sul/interesting


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.fluidr.com/places/Angola/Cuanza+Sul/interesting


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.fluidr.com/places/Angola/Cuanza+Sul/interesting


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.fluidr.com/places/Angola/Cuanza+Sul/interesting


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.fluidr.com/places/Angola/Cuanza+Sul/interesting


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.fluidr.com/places/Angola/Cuanza+Sul/interesting


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.fluidr.com/places/Angola/Cuanza+Sul/interesting


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.fluidr.com/places/Angola/Cuanza+Sul/interesting


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.fluidr.com/places/Angola/Cuanza+Sul/interesting


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.fluidr.com/places/Angola/Cuanza+Sul/interesting


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*kwanza sul*



















http://www.fluidr.com/places/Angola/Cuanza+Sul/interesting


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.fluidr.com/places/Angola/Cuanza+Sul/interesting


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2867/13693604924_4807a40802_h.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2867/13693604924_4807a40802_h.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*CUANGO River*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...15668917.50204.157621707624848&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza Lodge*



















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=597089173713808&set=pcb.597089670380425&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*kwanza sul*










http://www.fluidr.com/places/Angola/Cuanza+Sul/interesting


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.fluidr.com/places/Angola/Cuanza+Sul/interesting


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.fluidr.com/places/Angola/Cuanza+Sul/interesting


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Boyshow said:


> *Cabinda*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


St. John Paul II :angel:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cambambe*










https://www.facebook.com/RetratosDe...1560580050634/233194646887226/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*BARRAGEN DO GOVE (NGOVE)-Huambo*





































http://www.stad.com/index.php?city_id=3349779#photos


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huila*










http://www.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=...059&page=4&start=85&ndsp=30&ved=0CBsQrQMwBzhk


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tombua .Namibe*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22297302?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/22297486


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/natepmiller/2264726987/sizes/l/in/set-72157600214478890/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://angola.soup.io/tag/Namibe


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nóqui, Zaire, Angola
*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/tiredofit/13921611187/sizes/l/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tiredofit/13921588060/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lucala River-Malanje*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9495847329/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9495871269/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://ty.advisor.travel/city/40842/gallery#51088440


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Morro de Binda. Kwanza Norte*





































http://www.stad.com/index.php?city_id=2242531#photos


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huila*



















http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Lubango-Namibe_landscape.jpg


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stadium of Cabinda*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jbdodane/12367129593/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Terra-Nova-Dondo. kwanza Norte*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jbdodane/13444205594/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jbdodane/13442787973/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jbdodane/13444495955/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jbdodane/13451024905/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Serra da Leba road-Huila*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jbdodane/13725791475/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*HUILA*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jbdodane/13736488924/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*LUANDA*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12640258473/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12640142005/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12640366383/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12640303925/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12620646874/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/gwenoledekermenguy/12351290083/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/gwenoledekermenguy/12350947073/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/gwenoledekermenguy/10027293505/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/gwenoledekermenguy/10044730236/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/tiagoromerobaptista/9120815608/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bengo*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tiagoromerobaptista/9116406252/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/saopernadas/9119375717/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lauca*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/danielps/8835905290/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Muxima*











https://www.flickr.com/photos/enla/8711493444/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/gwenoledekermenguy/6379417601/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...38404296.60094.216129728406087&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...38404296.60094.216129728406087&type=3&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chongoroi, Benguela*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/unroyal/8040587036/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mubanga lodge,Luanda*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mariopinho/7249997410/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tundavala, Huila*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/unroyal/6910615324/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huila*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/fvagner/7017278607/sizes/l/in/set-72157629658131499/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*










https://www.facebook.com/DiscoverAn...8621616569917/601976346567776/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Quatro arcos lake, Cunene*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/olga_olag/7501039822/sizes/l/in/set-72157631047918650/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango, Huila*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/olga_olag/sets/72157631047918650/detail/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/olga_olag/7501039668/sizes/l/in/set-72157631047918650/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/olga_olag/7500562598/in/set-72157631047918650


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/olga_olag/7500562596/in/set-72157631047918650/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/olga_olag/7500918684/in/set-72157631047918650/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*DUNDO. Lunda Norte*










https://www.facebook.com/DiscoverAn...8621616569917/604707406294670/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huambo*










https://www.facebook.com/DiscoverAn...8621616569917/604244426340968/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango, Huila*










https://www.facebook.com/DiscoverAn...8621616569917/603774403054637/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/DiscoverAn...8621616569917/603773636388047/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*










https://www.facebook.com/DiscoverAn...8621616569917/603765926388818/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baia Azul, Benguela*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7078003493/sizes/l/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6931928336/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6931929724/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6935654556/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza sul*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7081730533/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/DiscoverAn...8621616569917/606607559437988/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sumbe, Kwanza Sul*










https://www.facebook.com/DiscoverAn...8621616569917/606580309440713/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*



















https://www.facebook.com/DiscoverAn...8621616569917/605128942919183/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huila*










https://www.facebook.com/DiscoverAn...8621616569917/607558159342928/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/DiscoverAn...8621616569917/607943672637710/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huambo*










https://www.facebook.com/DiscoverAn...8621616569917/607558689342875/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango, Huila*










https://www.facebook.com/DiscoverAn...8621616569917/605120266253384/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










https://www.facebook.com/DiscoverAn...8621616569917/608372409261503/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*kwanza river*



















https://www.facebook.com/DiscoverAn...8621616569917/608372012594876/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dundo, Lunda Norte*










https://www.facebook.com/DiscoverAn...8621616569917/609663079132436/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/DiscoverAn...8621616569917/608373705928040/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mussulo, Island*



















https://www.facebook.com/DiscoverAn...8621616569917/608372879261456/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe desert*










http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mussulo Island, Luanda*





































http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Keve River, kwanza sul*










http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/search?updated-max=2010-09-27T11:49:00-07:00&max-results=7


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quimaria, kwanza sul*




























http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/search?updated-max=2010-09-27T11:49:00-07:00&max-results=7


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kissama, Luanda*





































http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/...:00-07:00&max-results=7&start=7&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Massangano. kwanza Norte*




























http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/...:00-07:00&max-results=7&start=7&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cambambe, kwanza Norte*










http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/...:00-07:00&max-results=7&start=7&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/...:00-07:00&max-results=7&start=7&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/...:00-07:00&max-results=7&start=7&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*coffee tree in Fazenda Cabuta, kwanza Sul*























































http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/...00-07:00&max-results=7&start=14&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kalandulas Falls, Malange*










http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/...00-07:00&max-results=7&start=14&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/...00-07:00&max-results=7&start=14&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malange*




























http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/...00-07:00&max-results=7&start=14&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kamabatela church, kwanza Norte*










http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/...00-07:00&max-results=7&start=14&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Soyo, Zaire*



















http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/...00-07:00&max-results=7&start=28&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cabinda*



















http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/...00-07:00&max-results=7&start=28&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/...00-07:00&max-results=7&start=28&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/...00-07:00&max-results=7&start=28&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lucunga River*










http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/...00-07:00&max-results=7&start=28&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Foz do Cunene*










http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/...00-07:00&max-results=7&start=28&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barra do Kwanza. Luanda*



















http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/...00-07:00&max-results=7&start=28&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porto-Amboim. Kwanza Sul*










https://www.facebook.com/RetratosDe...1560580050634/256873364519354/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*




























https://www.facebook.com/RetratosDe...1560580050634/256606624546028/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calulo. Kwanza Sul*










https://www.facebook.com/RetratosDe...1560580050634/256606114546079/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*kwanza River*



















https://www.facebook.com/RetratosDe...1560580050634/256601727879851/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Miradouro da Lua, Luanda*










http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/...00-07:00&max-results=7&start=28&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Salinas de Porto. Amboim. Kwanza Sul*



















http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/...00-07:00&max-results=7&start=28&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kikombo River . Sumbe .Kwanza Sul*



















http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/...00-07:00&max-results=7&start=28&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*




























http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/...00-07:00&max-results=7&start=28&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe,South of Angola*



















http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/...00-07:00&max-results=7&start=28&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grutas do Nzenzo, Uige*










https://www.facebook.com/DiscoverAn...8621616569917/613386555426755/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huambo*



















https://www.facebook.com/RetratosDe...1560580050634/257135281159829/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beach near Luanda*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14187693406/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14210716914/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Valley near Chicuma, Kwanza sul*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jbdodane/13712888193/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*kwanza River*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jbdodane/13444495955/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barra do Kwanza*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4478198981/sizes/l/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4579093519/sizes/l/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4579093519/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oásis no Deserto de Namibe*










http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/...00-07:00&max-results=7&start=28&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/...00-07:00&max-results=7&start=28&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*










https://www.facebook.com/DiscoverAn...8621616569917/616200818478662/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda Museum*




























https://www.facebook.com/DiscoverAn...8621616569917/614825355282875/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda Baie*










https://www.facebook.com/DiscoverAn...8621616569917/614825485282862/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/DiscoverAn...8621616569917/614825618616182/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Muxima.Luanda*










https://www.facebook.com/DiscoverAn...8621616569917/614869225278488/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*MUMBONDO, KwANZA SUL*










https://www.facebook.com/RetratosDe...1560580050634/258245454382145/?type=1&theater


----------



## GoSpurs (Nov 16, 2013)

Very beautiful country, great photos!


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

GoSpurs said:


> Very beautiful country, great photos!


Thank you GoSpurs :cheers:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yonna national park, Namibe*










http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/...00-07:00&max-results=7&start=28&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/...00-07:00&max-results=7&start=28&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/...00-07:00&max-results=7&start=28&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*NAMIBE DESERT*










http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/...00-07:00&max-results=7&start=28&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*



















http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/...00-07:00&max-results=7&start=28&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/...00-07:00&max-results=7&start=28&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://asviagensdealex.blogspot.fr/...00-07:00&max-results=7&start=28&by-date=false


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tchiumbwe. Lunda Sul*










https://www.facebook.com/DiscoverAn...8621616569917/617662881665789/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio Cuebe Lodge. Kuando Kubango province*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pungo Andongo, Malange*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/patricia_carrilho/4835272914/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/patricia_carrilho/4834551033/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Desert of Namibe*










*Salinas (Benguela)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/patricia_carrilho/4824197663/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*kapanda *



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4345358425/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/unroyal/4717601350/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Planalto at Humpata, Lubango, Huíla*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/kodilu/4639352751/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Elephant @ Quiçama National Park*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/diogosilva/4640463662/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cabo Ledo beach*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/diogosilva/4640268488/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Huambo*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nsilvestre/4519959962/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huila*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nsilvestre/4519959950/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Calandula Falls. Malange, Angola, Africa. (Ex-Duque de Bragança)*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/kodilu/4511581581/in/[email protected]/


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

linda


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

TEBC said:


> linda


Obrigado :cheers:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*cabinda*










https://www.facebook.com/RetratosDe...0.1408360987./267498423456848/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Binga falls, Kwanza Sul*


















https://www.facebook.com/RetratosDe...0.1408360987./266396843567006/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*HUAMBO CHURCH*










https://www.facebook.com/RetratosDe...0.1408360987./266398016900222/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cycling up the Serra da Leba road 
Taken on 14 March 2014 in Angola near Serra-Da-Leba Humpata *



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/jbdodane/13726118453/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Serra-Da-Leba Humpata -Huila*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/jbdodane/13735491915/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Humpata , Huila*



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/jbdodane/13735579733/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

[/url]Cycling up the Serra da Leba road by jbdodane, on Flickr[/IMG]










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jbdodane/13726253424/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pink sands in desert Namibe*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mytripsmypics/5056754392/in/set-72157624701692727


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Springbok in desert - Angola*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mytripsmypics/5056138589/in/set-72157624701692727


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arco oasis incredible colours - Angola *
Imagine a place like Petra in Jordan, but without graves, and in the middle, a huge oasis with green and blue waters. Incredible scenery with sand rocks formations!










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mytripsmypics/5282978799/in/set-72157624701692727


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sao Joao do Sul*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mytripsmypics/5322728061/in/set-72157624701692727


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito beach - Benguela*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mytripsmypics/5372563423/in/set-72157624701692727


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iona National Park. Namibe*



















http://princesa-do-namibe.blogspot.fr/2011/11/o-maravilhoso-deserto-do-namibe-em.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://princesa-do-namibe.blogspot.fr/2011/11/o-maravilhoso-deserto-do-namibe-em.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://princesa-do-namibe.blogspot.fr/2011/11/o-maravilhoso-deserto-do-namibe-em.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://princesa-do-namibe.blogspot.fr/2011/11/o-maravilhoso-deserto-do-namibe-em.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*










http://princesa-do-namibe.blogspot.fr/2011/11/o-maravilhoso-deserto-do-namibe-em.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://princesa-do-namibe.blogspot.fr/2011/11/o-maravilhoso-deserto-do-namibe-em.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe *










http://princesa-do-namibe.blogspot.fr/2011/11/o-maravilhoso-deserto-do-namibe-em.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe *










http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1640244&page=83


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe *










http://princesa-do-namibe.blogspot.fr/2011/11/o-maravilhoso-deserto-do-namibe-em.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe *




























http://princesa-do-namibe.blogspot.fr/2011/11/o-maravilhoso-deserto-do-namibe-em.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuando Kubango*










http://www.portaldeangola.com/2013/09/estradas-lideram-programas/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/luxhunters/9576923494/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.flickriver.com/places/Angola/Cuando+Cubango/search/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.flickriver.com/places/Angola/Cuando+Cubango/search/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Storms over Menongue 
What we saw on final to Menongue airport*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/neilwaltonphotography2010/8565048944/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda Angola 
A new subdivision of Luanda Angola*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/neilwaltonphotography2010/8563947243/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quibala.kwanza sul*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/mp3ief/4342011112/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza sul*

The view from Fazenda Cabuta, owned by the Minister of Public Works. His farm stretches far into the distance down to the Kwanza river.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mp3ief/4341263827/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza sul*

This bridge from 1932 and the rapids at this place on the Kwanza river were probably the highlight of the trip for me. They were so intense you would never make it down in a white water raft.



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/mp3ief/4341996600/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pedras Negras. Malanje*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/mp3ief/4341238387/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malanje*

Calandula Falls from a distance, as we approached.




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/mp3ief/4341229221/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bengo*

Church just west of Caixito in Porto Quipiri.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mp3ief/4311806883/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mabubas, Bengo*



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/mp3ief/4312516128/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dande river. Bengo*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mp3ief/4312509686/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South of the Mabubas dam - Bengo*




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/mp3ief/4311761205/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bengo*










*Beachgoers in Dande*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/mp3ief/4312461104/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

This outcrop is the type of rock that serves as the cap rock for the underlying Pinda reservoirs which produce oil in Angola's block 0, 2, 3 and FS/FST. This area was once very rich in aquatic life which is shown in the number of fossils in the area's rocks.



















http://www.flickr.com/photos/mp3ief/4312457402/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










https://www.facebook.com/DiscoverAn...8621616569917/650758241689586/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mussulu @ Luanda, Angola*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/working_far_away/9244073742/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Welwitschia Mirabilis airoport, Namibe*




























https://www.facebook.com/novaangola...8497773843280/985958061430577/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/working_far_away/8961651425/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kissama National Park - Peace dividents*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5320808619/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kissama National Park - Peace dividents*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5321410446/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kissama National Park - Peace dividents*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5321409950/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lunda Sul from above*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5268307608/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*One of the largest diamond mines in the world, a Kimberlite in the interior of Angola.*




























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5266387105/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Angola Airlines Boeing 777 - 300 Airbus*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15332402550/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Serra de Leba Angola *

Close to sunset at the Serra de Leba, close to Lubango in Angola.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/marijngoud/15408631652/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset top of Serra de Leba*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/marijngoud/15222217099/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/carolengel/15180552850/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malanje*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15358282881/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oásis de Njambasana, Namibe - Angola*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/milena_argenta/15303946702/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Museu Nacional de Historia Militar - Forte S. Miguel, Luanda-Angola*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15268399271/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Santuário da Muxima*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/tags/angola/?page=9


----------



## Arsenalno1 (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*kalandula. Malanje*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15131919996/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Views from Tundavala, Lubango*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13717902213


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waterfall in Tundavala *

Taken on 11 March 2014 in Angola near Lubango Christo-Rei 










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jbdodane/13717266083/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dam at Tundavala. Huila*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jbdodane/13717221245/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huila*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jbdodane/13717206173/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dam at Tundavala*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jbdodane/13717168703/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Downhill to Bibala*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13722491315


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Angola near Djeno Cabinda *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jbdodane/12366280165/in/set-72157640633224065


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nsilvestre/8322509225/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taken on 30 January 2014 in Angola near Djeno Cabinda *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jbdodane/12366791954/in/set-72157640633224065/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nsilvestre/8323561764/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Taken on 30 January 2014 in Angola near Djeno Cabinda *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/jbdodane/12366702763/in/set-72157640633224065/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nsilvestre/8322495371/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nsilvestre/8323541712/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nsilvestre/8323541712/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Comuna da Funda* I 
Fazenda Gimunalu Comuna da Funda, Luanda - Angola



















https://www.flickr.com/photos/nsilvestre/5509734127/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nsilvestre/5208243129/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Igreja da Arrábida *

Lobito, provincia de Benguela - Angola










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nsilvestre/5208242689/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Igreja Nossa Senhora do Monte *

Caála, Provincia do Huambo - Angola










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nsilvestre/5208237801/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Igreja do Waco Kungo, provincia do Kwanza Sul - Angola*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nsilvestre/5208834382/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*cidade do Lobito,provincia de Benguela - Angola*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nsilvestre/4660808347/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Estrada Nacional - Angola* 

Uma das vias de acesso a cidade do Huambo, Angola










https://www.flickr.com/photos/nsilvestre/4519959962/in/photostream/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*O Porto do Lobito*










https://www.facebook.com/angolaimag...4318731581108/905727932773514/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Uma tarde calma e ensolarada na praia de Sangano em Angola, apreciando a areia dourada e a água fresca e azul do atlântico. *










https://www.facebook.com/angolaimag...4318731581108/905725579440416/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*As águas cristalinas do rio Kwanza na fronteira entre as províncias de Kwanza Norte e Kwanza Sul*










https://www.facebook.com/angolaimag...4318731581108/905195296160111/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A Nova Baia, a Marginal (Avenida 4 de Fevereiro) e a baixa da cidade de Luanda, capital de Angola. *










https://www.facebook.com/angolaimag...4318731581108/901670026512638/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dois gansos em pleno vôo no oásis do Arco, deserto do Namibe*










https://www.facebook.com/angolaimag...4318731581108/901668463179461/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Entardecer na Baía do Mussulo, Luanda*










https://www.facebook.com/angolaimag...4318731581108/901655383180769/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vista aérea da cidade Luanda, capital de Angola.*










https://www.facebook.com/angolaimag...4318731581108/901651359847838/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Foto nocturna da Cachoeira Katchillwa, cerca de 2200m de altitude. Noite de lua cheia na província da Huíla, Angola. *










https://www.facebook.com/angolaimag...4318731581108/901649073181400/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Foto nocturna da Tundavala com vista para a Bibala. Huila*










https://www.facebook.com/angolaimag...4318731581108/900865576593083/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Um grupo de elegantes gazelas (cabras-de-leque), no deserto do Namibe, no Parque Nacional do Iona*










https://www.facebook.com/angolaimag...4318731581108/898198463526461/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vista do Miradouro da Lua ao anoitecer, logo após pôr do sol. Aproximadamente 60km ao sul de Luanda na estrada para Sumbe, Lobito, Benguela. *










https://www.facebook.com/angolaimag...4318731581108/898196950193279/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fortaleza São Miguel de Luanda, o Museu das Forçar Armadas depois da reabilitação que terminou em 2013. *










https://www.facebook.com/angolaimag...4318731581108/898196503526657/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*O Lago Arco é um oásis que aparece no meio do nada, alimentado pelas águas do rio Curoca. Namibe*










https://www.facebook.com/angolaimag...4318731581108/898196200193354/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cair da noite no Parque Nacional do Iona, onde o tempo parece que para. Este lugar tem alma! Deserto do Namibe*










https://www.facebook.com/angolaimag...4318731581108/898190883527219/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Camaleão (Chamaeleo dilepis) nas emblemáticas Pedras Negras de Pungo Andongo na província de Malange em Angola *










https://www.facebook.com/angolaimag...4318731581108/897650530247921/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Serra da Leba ao pôr do sol. Uma visão para o oeste em direção ao Namibe e ao oceano Atlântico. Lubango, Angola*










https://www.facebook.com/angolaimag...4318731581108/897487553597552/?type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*on the way to Bocoio - Angola*










on the way to Bocoio - Angola by Kool2bBop, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuito - Bie, Angola*










Kuito - Bie, Angola by Kool2bBop, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baobab*










Untitled by joaquinportela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pedras Negras (black stones). MALANJE*










Untitled by joaquinportela, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda, Angola *










Luanda, Angola HDR by Nmarques, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flamingo lodge. Namibe*










Flamingo lodge by GrahamMeister, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flamingo sunset from the cottage *

lamp posts made from Whale bone










Flamingo sunset from the cottage by GrahamMeister, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flamingo Canyon . Namibe*

Canyon eroded by millions of years water and wind









Flamingo Canyon by GrahamMeister, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flamingo Amphitheatre. Namibe*










Flamingo Amphitheatre by GrahamMeister, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Miradouro da Lua - Luanda, Angola*










Miradouro da Lua - Luanda, Angola by Danni Guzzi Schmidt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Breathtaking nature...! *
That's in Luanda, Angola.










Breathtaking nature...! by Danni Guzzi Schmidt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*



















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=816884085043072&set=pcb.808780795834511&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huambo*



















https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=816883435043137&set=pcb.808780329167891&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*kwanza River*










Túnel de escape. by nsjtraining, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Elephante...lol (Benguela) 




























https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203961171443487&set=pcb.807746645937926&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*KWANZA CASCADES*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205186788331143&set=pcb.10205186832452246&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kalandula falls*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205186784931058&set=pcb.10205186832452246&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio Kwanza- Barra do Kwanza. Luanda*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=805908796138469&set=gm.808272245885366&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe *










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203961108241907&set=pcb.807740899271834&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe *










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10203961108601916&set=pcb.807740899271834&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bié*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=805308822865133&set=gm.807731119272812&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bié*










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=805323582863657&set=pcb.807743325938258&type=1&theater


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*NAMIBE DESERT*










ANGOLA NAMIBE DESERT ET MER by Philoua, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mussulu-Luanda*










Mussulu-Angola Africa by Philoua, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mussulu-Luanda*










Mussulu-Angola Africa by Philoua, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*










Angola - Namibe Africa by Philoua, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Namibe*










Angola - Namibe Africa by Philoua, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Angola - Namibe*










Angola - Namibe Africa by Philoua, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza River, Angola*










Kwanza River, Angola by Philoua, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kunene River Angola Side*










Kunene River Angola Side by TravelEatPlayDo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Whitewater rafting on the Kunene River. Angola-Namibia*










Whitewater rafting on the Kunene River by TravelEatPlayDo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lunda Sul from above *

Fertile lands, water and diamons underneath.










Lunda Sul from above by © Sam.Seyffert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View On Lobito Harbour*










View On Lobito Harbour, Angola by Eric Lafforgue, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Governor's place in Huambo*










Palácio by zécarlos[ ô ]unroyal, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huambo *

Public services building in Huambo










Huambo by zécarlos[ ô ]unroyal, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huambo*










lugar certo p descansar by Nayr S, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huambo, Angola*










Untitled by Nate33, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huambo, Angola*










20140402_164401 by tiredofit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*










Benguela by António Sardinha, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Igreja do Waco Kungo, provincia do Kwanza Sul - Angola*










Igreja by PHOTO BY NELSON SILVESTRE, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huambo *








[/url]

Huambo #2 by MauFeitio, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*PUNGO ANDONGO. MALANJE*










PUNGO ANDONGO by joao.marcelo.souza, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*GANDA* 










GANDA CATENGUE by joao.marcelo.souza, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*RIO KWANZA - MALANJE*










RIO KWANZA - MALANJE by joao.marcelo.souza, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*HUAMBO*










HUAMBO PEDRA by joao.marcelo.souza, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*HUAMBO CAPELA*










HUAMBO CAPELA 3 by joao.marcelo.souza, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*BENGUELA - NAVIO NA PRAIA DE CAOTA*










BENGUELA - NAVIO NA PRAIA DE CAOTA by joao.marcelo.souza, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*BENGUELA - CAOTA E CAOTINHA*










BENGUELA - CAOTA E CAOTINHA 2 by joao.marcelo.souza, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*CAPANDA - MALANJE*










CAPANDA - MALANJE by joao.marcelo.souza, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*BENGUELA - CAOTA E CAOTINHA*










BENGUELA - CAOTA E CAOTINHA by joao.marcelo.souza, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*BENGUELA - IGREJA*










BENGUELA - IGREJA 3 by joao.marcelo.souza, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*BENGUELA - IGREJA*










BENGUELA - IGREJA 2 by joao.marcelo.souza, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*BAIA AZUL - BENGUELA*










BAIA AZUL - BENGUELA 2 by joao.marcelo.souza, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*BAIA AZUL EM BENGUELA*










BAIA AZUL EM BENGUELA 5 by joao.marcelo.souza, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*valley in the Benguela region between Lobito and Benguela.*










Tellytubby Landscape by Rob Whittaker Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Storm Clouds Angola *

Clouds dominate the jungle horizon at Sumbe, Caunza Sul, Angola.










Storm Clouds Angola by Rob Whittaker Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Storm and Rainbow Angola *

Storm clouds with a rainbow in the Caunza Sul region of Angola.










Storm and Rainbow Angola by Rob Whittaker Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito, Benguela*










IMG_4513 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito, Benguela*










IMG_4570 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito, Benguela*










IMG_4586 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*catumbela, Benguela international airoport*



















IMG_4610 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*










IMG_4663 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*










IMG_4735 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










IMG_5896 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito, Benguela*










P1030212 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito, Benguela*










P1030208 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito, Benguela*










P1020790 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catumbela, Benguela*










P1020766 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*










P1020658 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cubal, Benguela*










P1020631 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*










P1020564 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*










P1020557 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito. Benguela*










P1020323 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito sunset*










P1020262 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barra do kwanza, Luanda*










P1020010 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barra do kwanza, Luanda*










P1010985 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barra do kwanza, Luanda*








P1010984 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barra do kwanza, Luanda*










P1010923 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barra do kwanza, Luanda*










P1010888 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barra do kwanza, Luanda*










P1010875 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barra do kwanza, Luanda*










P1010865 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barra do kwanza, Luanda*










P1010860 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Miradouro da lua. Luanda*










P1010846 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Miradouro da lua. Luanda*










P1010835 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belas, Luanda*










P1010739 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mussulo Island, Belas, Luanda*










P1010748 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Kalandula Falls - Quedas de Kalandula in Malanje 










Photographer Comment About It



> After a three hour long car ride on the bumpiest road we arrived at the blissful top of the mountain and the view was breathtaking​


Some Facts About Kalandula Falls :



> Kalandula Falls is a broad, horseshoe shaped waterfall along the moderate to high volume Lucala River found in the northwestern part of Angola.​


History & Names



> Also Known as: Calandula Falls, Duque de Bragança Falls, Dianzundu Falls
> Kalandula Falls is the Official name of this waterfall
> 
> The falls were known as Duque du Bragança Falls during the Angolan civil war between 1975 and 2002.
> ...


More Comments About Kalandula Falls :



> Kalandula Falls is not a widely known or recognized waterfall, but it is undeniably a major waterfall and very well may end up being the second most powerful waterfall of the African continent.​


Courtesy of Maryxaz [ Instagram ] & World Waterfall Database


​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Benguela 










By : Sergio Afonso​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Namibe










Courtesy of ViewsOfAngola​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Luanda



Arsenalno1 said:


> Courtesy of BrunoKlu







​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mussulo. Belas, Luanda*










P1010737 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mussulo. Belas, Luanda*










P1010714 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mussulo. Belas, Luanda*










P1010703 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mussulo. Belas, Luanda*










P1010665 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mussulo. Belas, Luanda*










P1010657 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*










DSC04843 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*










_4253805 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*










_4253731 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*










_4253716 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito. Benguela*










_4253658 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito. Benguela*










_4253652 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito*










_4253657 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito*










_4253643 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito*










_4253613 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

EdnilsonQ said:


> :applause: Amazing photos in this page :yes:




:banana:
​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito. Benguela*










2007AbrilcmpernadasANGOLAIIDSC07614 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito. Benguela*










2007AbrilcmpernadasANGOLAIIDSC07743 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sea side*










2007AbrilcmpernadasANGOLAIIDSC07851 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flick


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito. Benguela*










2007AbrilcmpernadasANGOLAIIDSC08089 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito. Benguela*










2007AbrilcmpernadasANGOLAIIDSC08162 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito. Benguela*










2007AbrilcmpernadasANGOLAIIDSC08200 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*










2007AbrilcmpernadasANGOLAIIDSC08208 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito. Benguela*










2007AbrilcmpernadasANGOLAIIDSC08583 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito. Benguela*










2007AbrilcmpernadasANGOLAIIDSC08584 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










2007AbrilcmpernadasANGOLAIIDSC08619 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beach*










2007AbrilcmpernadasANGOLAIIDSC08725 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beach*










2007AbrilcmpernadasANGOLAIIDSC08727 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*wind...beach, Luanda*










2007AbrilcmpernadasANGOLAIIDSC08739 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mussulo. Luanda*










2007AbrilcmpernadasANGOLAIIDSC08788 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belas, Luanda*










2007AbrilcmpernadasANGOLAIIDSC08822 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Belas, Luanda*










2007AbrilcmpernadasANGOLAIIDSC08830 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sumbe . Kwanza Sul*










2007AbrilcmpernadasANGOLAIIDSC09026 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baobab tree*










2007AbrilcmpernadasANGOLAIIDSC09174 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*










2007AbrilcmpernadasANGOLAIIDSC09444 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*










2007AbrilcmpernadasANGOLAIIDSC09687 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*










2007AbrilcmpernadasANGOLAIIDSC09797 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*










2007AbrilcmpernadasANGOLAIIDSC09852 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*










2007AbrilcmpernadasANGOLAIIDSC09897 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*










2007AbrilcmpernadasANGOLAIIDSC09898 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ruacana, Cunene - Angola / Namibia*










Ruacana 3 by filipeb, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ruacana, Cunene - Angola / Namibia*










Ruacana 2 by filipeb, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ruacana *
Ruacana, Cunene - Angola / Namibia










Ruacana by filipeb, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Serra da Leba - Huila *










Leba outra vez by filipeb, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Serra da Leba - Huila *










Leba ainda by filipeb, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe - Angola*










Penhascos do flamingo by filipeb, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Penhascos do flamingo* 

Namibe - Angola










Penhascos do flamingo 2 by filipeb, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baia dos Flamingos / Flamingo Lodge *
Namibe - Angola










Baia dos Flamingos / Flamingo Lodge by filipeb, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Caota, Benguela*










Caotinha noutro dia 2 by filipeb, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huila*










2007AbrilcmpernadasANGOLAIIDSC09905 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Serra da Leba, Huila/Namibe*










2007AbrilcmpernadasANGOLAIIDSC09909 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango. Huila*










2007AbrilcmpernadasANGOLAIIDSC09917 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango. Huila*










2007AbrilcmpernadasANGOLAIIDSC09941 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*










2007AbrilcmpernadasANGOLAIIIMGP0592 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*










2007AbrilcmpernadasANGOLAIIIMGP0595 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito*










Facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito*










Facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*











Facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mangais Ecoturismo, Luanda*










Facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cuanza-Norte.*










Facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*











Facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lunda Norte*










Facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*luanda*










Facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luena. Moxico*










Facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porto-Amboim-Kwanza Sul*










Facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito. Benguela*










Facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito. Benguela*










Facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*










Facebook


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito. Benguela*










CMPERNADAS_Lobito_Portas_do_Mar_AdministraçãoDSC06588 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito. Benguela*










CMPERNADAS_Lobito_Portas_do_Mar_AdministraçãoDSC05876 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito. Benguela*










CMPERNADAS_Lobito_Portas_do_Mar_AdministraçãoDSC05873 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito. Benguela*










CMPERNADAS_LOBITO_H_TérminusIMG_5449 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito. Benguela*










CMPERNADAS_LOBITO_H_TérminusIMG_5392 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito. Benguela*










CMPERNADAS_LOBITO_H_TérminusDSC06894 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*CATUMBELA*










CMPERNADAS_LOBITO_CATUMBELACMPERNADAS_CATUMBELAIMG_4874 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










2007AbrilcmpernadasANGOLAII2007AngolaII 546 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Storm and Rainbow Angola *

Storm clouds with a rainbow in the Caunza Sul region of Angola.










Storm and Rainbow Angola by Rob Whittaker Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*










2007AbrilcmpernadasANGOLAII2007angolacmpernadasBenguelaDSC08268 by maria pernadas FOTOGRAFIA, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Storm Clouds Angola *
Clouds dominate the jungle horizon at Sumbe, Caunza Sul, Angola.










Storm Clouds Angola by Rob Whittaker Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Centro de Luanda *










  by VigerGene, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bibala Storm Clouds *

Photo taken of storm clouds at Bibala, Namibe Angola










Bibala Storm Clouds by Rob Whittaker Photography, on Flickr


----------



## EdnilsonQ (Oct 6, 2014)

Cuanza Sul (or Kwanza Sul) not Caunza Sul


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

wrong, sorry!


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palacio da Justica. Luanda*










Palacio da Justica by VigerGene, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atlantic Waves at Belas Luanda *

Photo taken of waves on the Belas Luanda Coast Western Angola.










Atlantic Waves at Belas Luanda by Rob Whittaker Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lunar Landscape Angola *

Close view of the lunar landscape at Miradouro da Lua










Lunar Landscape Angola by Rob Whittaker Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zango, Luanda*










Chinese Apartments Luanda by Rob Whittaker Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Luanda *










Working visit to Luanda - Luanda,17 December 2014 by Paul Kagame, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda presidencial Residence*










Working visit to Luanda - Luanda,17 December 2014 by Paul Kagame, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda, Nova sede da Assembleia Nacional*










cApiToliO by elKanuco, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A cidade de Luanda vista do ar, Luanda*










A cidade de Luanda vista do ar by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mini Monolith Tomboco. Zaire * 

This is a landscape photo of a mini monolith in Tomboco Angola










Mini Monolith Tomboca by Rob Whittaker Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A cidade de Luanda vista do ar *

Vista aérea da cidade Luanda, capital de Angola. Luanda Sul (Belas, Talatona, Benfica)










A cidade de Luanda vista do ar by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Estadio Nacional do Chiazi Cabinda*










Estadio Nacional do Chiazi Cabinda by Rob Whittaker Photography, on Flick


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A cidade de Luanda vista do ar *

Vista aérea da cidade Luanda, capital de Angola. Bairros Samba e Rocha Pinto










A cidade de Luanda vista do ar by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dolce Vita em Talatona *

EdifÃ-cios com escritÃ³rios e lojas no condomÃ-nio Dolce Vita em Talatona, Luanda Sul, Angola










EdifÃ-cios no condomÃ-nio Dolce Vita em Talatona by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Comandante Gika, Garden Towers *

Empreendimento imobiliário Comandante Gika, Garden Towers, Luanda, Angola










Empreendimento imobiliário Comandante Gika, Garden Towers by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*[PT] Marginal de Luanda, Avenida 4 de Fevereiro | [EN] Luanda Waterfront, 4th of February Avenue, Angola*










[PT] Marginal de Luanda, Avenida 4 de Fevereiro | [EN] Luanda Waterfront, 4th of February Avenue, Angola by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arco's Oasis. Namibe*










Arco's Oasis. Namibe, Angola by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geese at Arco's Oasis in the Namibe Desert*










Geese at Arco's Oasis in the Namibe Desert by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kissama Nature Reserve* 

Kwanza river and the Kissama Nature Reserve, south of Luanda! Angola.










Kissama Nature Reserve by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pelicanos em pleno voo *

Bando de Pelicanos em pleno voo na Praia de Santiago em Cacuaco, provincia do Bengo, perto da Barra do Dande, Angola










Pelicanos em pleno voo by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito *
Hotel Terminus










Lobito by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fenda do Bimbe (Humpata, Lubango, Huila, Angola)*










Fenda do Bimbe (Humpata, Lubango, HuÃ-la, Angola) by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fenda do Bimbe (Humpata, Lubango, Huila, Angola)*










Fenda do Bimbe (Bimbe Crevice) in HuÃ-la, Angola. by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fenda do Bimbe (Humpata, Lubango, Huila, Angola)*










Fenda do Bimbe (Humpata, Lubango, HuÃ-la, Angola) by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Planalto Central, Angola*










Reconstruction by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*waterfall*










agua4 by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

_River_










agri01 by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda de Noite | Luanda by Night. Luanda, Angola*










Luanda de Noite | Luanda by Night. Luanda, Angola by AIB - Angola Image Bank por KODILU Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mystic sky*










Mystic by zidonio, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










The fifties and the new want to be era... by thisismyscope, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baia de Luanda*










Bahia de Luanda by Carlos Olmedillas. http://olmedillas.jimdo.com/, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Andulo, Bié*










Jonas Savimbi's House (Actual Town Mayor's House) by -TiCo-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kilamba, Luanda*










Kilamba by -TiCo-, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Torre Kilamba, Luanda*










Torre Kilamba by Kamutangre, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cabo Ledo, Angola*










... by Luís C. Pereira, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Universidade-Agostinho-Neto, Luanda*










Universidade-Agostinho-Neto-Perkins-Will-1[1] by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sea ​​of Cactus *
Muxima, Luanda










Sea ​​of Cactus by Luís C. Pereira, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*oil *










oil shutterstock_618758321-Oil by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










filda 1 by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Muxima Fortress *










Muxima Fortress by Luís C. Pereira, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Agostinho Neto University, Luanda*










Perkins and Will UAN 8854-218 by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rest over the Kwanza River, Muxima, Luanda*44









Rest over the Kwanza River by Luís C. Pereira, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*capanda, Malanje*










capanda 2 by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza River *

Near Catete, Bengo, Angola










Kwanza River by Luís C. Pereira, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Barragem gove-Huambo*










barragem gove-infrastructure by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Keve River *
Sumbe, kwanza sul










Keve River by Luís C. Pereira, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










auto estrada by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Binga Waterfalls *
Sumbe, kwanza Sul










Binga Waterfalls by Luís C. Pereira, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Talatona, Luanda Sul*










EdifÃ-cios no condomÃ-nio Dolce Vita em Talatona by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Binga Waterfalls *
Sumbe, Angola










Binga Waterfalls by Luís C. Pereira, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Gika, Garden ,Luanda*










Empreendimento imobiliário Comandante Gika, Garden Towers by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Binga Waterfalls *
Sumbe, Angola










Binga Waterfalls by Luís C. Pereira, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A cidade de Luanda vista do ar *
Vista aérea da cidade Luanda, capital de Angola. Bairros Samba e Rocha Pinto










A cidade de Luanda vista do ar by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The New Luanda Waterfront, 4th of February Avenue*










[PT] A Nova Marginal de Luanda, Avenida 4 de Fevereiro | [EN] The New Luanda Waterfront, 4th of February Avenue, Angola. by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zebra das montanhas no deserto do Namibe*










Zebra das montanhas no deserto do Namibe by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda, Avenida 4 de Fevereiro *










[PT] Marginal de Luanda, Avenida 4 de Fevereiro | [EN] Luanda Waterfront, 4th of February Avenue, Angola by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arco's Oasis. Namibe*










Arco's Oasis. Namibe, Angola by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Geese at Arco's Oasis in the Namibe Desert*










Geese at Arco's Oasis in the Namibe Desert by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kissama Nature Reserve *

Kwanza river and the Kissama Nature Reserve, south of Luanda! Angola.










Kissama Nature Reserve by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pelicanos em pleno voo *

Bando de Pelicanos em pleno voo na Praia de Santiago em Cacuaco, provincia do Bengo, perto da Barra do Dande, Angola










Pelicanos em pleno voo by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito*










Lobito by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fenda do Bimbe (Humpata, Lubango, Huila*










Fenda do Bimbe (Humpata, Lubango, HuÃ-la, Angola) by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*River*










agri01 by anip_us, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










Untitled by Diego RB., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda Bay in b&w*










Luanda by Diego RB., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio Kwanza*










Rio Kwanza by Diego RB., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baía de Luanda*










Baía de Luanda by Diego RB., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mussulo, Luanda*










Mussulo by Diego RB., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mussulo, Luanda*










Mussulo by Diego RB., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










Untitled by Diego RB., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza Sul*










Courtesy of Toy Jazz


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*










Toyotas Land Cruiser's of Angola


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wako-Kungo, Kwanza Sul*










R. Lavrador


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










*by Skytrax*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wako-Kungo, Kwanza Sul*










by R. Lavrador


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










by skytrax


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wako-Kungo, Kwanza Sul*










by R. Lavrador


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










by Skytrax


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wako-Kungo, Kwanza Sul*










by R. Lavrador


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










by skytrax


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wako-Kungo, Kwanza Sul*










*R. Lavrador*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










by skytrax


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wako-Kungo, Kwanza Sul*










R. Lavrador


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










by skytrax


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda, golf Mangais, barra do kwanza*










Courtesy of Fly over Angola 
(Thanks Matthias Offodile)


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










by Skytrax


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huila*










Courtesy of Lwiana Almeida


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










by Skytrax


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huila*










Courtesy of Sonia Silva, Adislon sousa, Antonio Christovao


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda bay*










by skytrax


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda *










150306-N-RB579-036 by CNE CNA C6F, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










View Northeast from the Veneza by Chimpanz APe, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










Untitled by Venilton_, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vila in Restinga - Lobito/Benguela *










Vila in Restinga - Lobito/Angola by Afrobrasil, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Vila in Restinga - Lobito/Angola by Afrobrasil, on Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porto Amboim*










Porto Amboim revisited by Kool2bBop, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Humpata (Huíla, Angola). *










A Via Láctea vista a partir da Humpata (Huíla, Angola). Para mais fotos da Huíla siga o link: http://buff.ly/1BmScNL by AIB - Angola Image Bank por KODILU Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Teçelão macho a caminho do ninho com mais material de construção [Tecelão-de-máscara (Ploceus velatus)] by AIB - Angola Image Bank por KODILU Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Vista aérea do cordão litoral, conhecido como "Ilha de Luanda", cidade Luanda, capital de Angola. Siga este link para fotos semelhantes: http://bit.ly/1vrBOYc by AIB - Angola Image Bank por KODILU Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










http://iconosquare.com/p/947779003029918337_1639817819


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://iconosquare.com/p/947753782512645744_201668260


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://iconosquare.com/p/947997694392115797_1550157151


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://iconosquare.com/p/947594746717643148_1550157151


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hotel Florença in Luanda Sul*










Courtesy of C. Canteiro


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hotel Florença in Luanda Sul*










Courtesy of C. Canteiro


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South of Luanda*










Courtesy of Soraya Oliveira


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










Courtesy of Pedro Martins


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










Courtesy of Hauteville
__________________


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Courtesy of Hauteville


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Talatona, Luanda*










by EdnilsonQ


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Talatona, Luanda*










*by EdnilsonQ*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Talatona, Luanda*










*by EdnilsonQ*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Talatona, Luanda*










Courtesy of OLX


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huila*










Angola I 2013 056 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huila*










Angola I 2013 077 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Próximo de Tundavala - Lubango (Huila)*










Angola I 2013 066 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* (Huila)*










Angola I 2013 150 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango, Huila*










Angola I 2013 239 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", on Flickr[


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango, Huila*










Angola I 2013 337 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arco, Namibe!*










Angola II 2013 039 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arco, Namibe!*










Angola II 2013 036 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arco, Namibe*










Angola II 2013 040 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arco, Namibe*










Angola II 2013 042 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arco, Namibe*










Angola II 2013 045 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", on Flickr


----------



## eduardoazul (Aug 7, 2007)

Angola é um belo país com paisagens magníficas!


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

eduardoazul said:


> Angola é um belo país com paisagens magníficas!


Obrigado :cheers:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arco, Namibe*










Angola II 2013 057 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Angola II 2013 139 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wonderful tree*










Angola II 2013 211 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Angola II 2013 220 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catumbela, Benguela*










Angola II 2013 433 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Serra da Leba! Huila*










Angola I 2013 401 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tundavala, Huila*










Angola I 2013 411 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arco, Namibe*










Angola II 2013 042 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tchivinguiro - Huila*










Angola I 2013 151 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe "Moçamedes"*










Angola I 2013 447 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Angola I 2013 097 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango, Huila*










Angola I 2013 117 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango, Huila*










Angola II 2013 085 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango, Huila*










Angola I 2013 234 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huila*










Angola 2015 (1) 297 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Angola 2015 (2) 082 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango, Huila*










Angola 2015 (1) 081 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Imbondeiro - Serra da Leba - Namibe and Huila*










Angola 2015 (1) 766 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*










Angola 2015 (1) 802 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Baía das Pipas - Namibe*










Angola 2015 (1) 483 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Near Lubango. Huila*










Angola 2015 (1) 069 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza Sul*










angola-viagens-travel-037 by marianaweb, on Flickr


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Huambo
Railway Station of Huambo

[Huambo Railway] - After thirteen years of peace, the railways back in Angola again.









http://iconosquare.com/p/961460950274283318_208380132

​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Quiçama National Park , Parque Nacional da Quiçama










Courtesy of Ines Sarzedas


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Humpata , Huila ( South Angola )









Courtesy of JessArtes - Jessé Manuel
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Kwanza-Sul (Sumbe) at a grotto/cave called Sassa's Furna!









Courtesy of Mauro Sergio​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huila-landscape*










angola-lubango-landscape-022 by marianaweb, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huila-landscape*










angola-lubango-landscape-023 by marianaweb, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huila*










angola-lubango-landscape-027 by marianaweb, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Secretary Kerry Salutes Long-Serving Local Employees at Embassy Luanda*










Secretary Kerry Salutes Long-Serving Local Employees at Embassy Luanda by U.S. Department of State, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huila*










angola-lubango-landscape-028 by marianaweb, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Lobito, Benguela*










angola-viagens-travel-048 by marianaweb, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*serra-da-leba by night, Huila*










angola-lubango-serra-da-leba-002 by marianaweb, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Linda Flora Angolana / Beautiful flora of Angola*










Linda Flora Angolana / Beautiful flora of Angola by marianaweb, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Linda Flora Angolana / Beautiful flora of Angola*










Linda Flora Angolana / Beautiful flora of Angola by marianaweb, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*road-travel-lubango*










angola-road-travel-lubango-009 by marianaweb, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huila*










angola-lubango-landscape-033 by marianaweb, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










by Nelson silvestre


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Minha Angola. Imagens por Angola. Cultura, Fauna e Flora e seu Povo by marianaweb, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Minha Angola. Imagens por Angola. Cultura, Fauna e Flora e seu Povo by marianaweb, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Minha Angola. Imagens por Angola. Cultura, Fauna e Flora e seu Povo by marianaweb, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Serra da leba, Huila*










Minha Angola. Imagens por Angola. Cultura, Fauna e Flora e seu Povo by marianaweb, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huila*










Jau by Okawa Ryuuko, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










http://ift.tt/1o8AYOl by AIB - Angola Image Bank por KODILU Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Teçelão macho a caminho do ninho com mais material de construção [Tecelão-de-máscara (Ploceus velatus)] by AIB - Angola Image Bank por KODILU Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Tecelão-de-máscara (Ploceus velatus), macho. by AIB - Angola Image Bank por KODILU Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Silhuetas de graciosos flamingos nos arredores do Lobito. Província de Benguela. Angola, Dezembro de 2014. Para mais visite o http://ift.tt/1o8AYOl by AIB - Angola Image Bank por KODILU Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catumbela River, Benguela*










O rio Catumbela e arredores ao fim do dia - cenário inconfundível  by AIB - Angola Image Bank por KODILU Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Lobito*










A baia do Lobito vista da restinga com o porto no horizonte. Para mais do Lobito siga o link: http://buff.ly/1xkqIjR by AIB - Angola Image Bank por KODILU Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catumbela.*










Hoje os votos de boa noite são da Catumbela. by AIB - Angola Image Bank por KODILU Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porto do Lobito*










Mais uma manhã no Porto do Lobito e na Sonamet. Para mais, siga este link: http://bit.ly/1wV5DTn by AIB - Angola Image Bank por KODILU Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










Vista aérea do cordão litoral, conhecido como "Ilha de Luanda", cidade Luanda, capital de Angola. Siga este link para fotos semelhantes: http://bit.ly/1vrBOYc by AIB - Angola Image Bank por KODILU Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Cachoeira Katchillwa, Huila*










Foto em longa exposição da Cachoeira Katchillwa, a cerca de 2200m de altitude em noite de lua cheia. Próximo da Estação Zootécnica na Humpata, província da Huíla, Angola. Siga este link: http://bit.ly/1ssj5pq #AngolaImageBank @angolaimagebank by AIB - Angola Image Bank por KODILU Fotografia, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda *










http://iconosquare.com/p/972536279733938184_225963625


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda *









http://iconosquare.com/p/972517161179189959_1012545931


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South of Luanda City*









http://iconosquare.com/p/972406330631289403_207261949


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










Courtesy of N. Freitas


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










Courtesy of N. Freitas


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










Courtesy of R. Ferreia


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









http://iconosquare.com/p/969383305394664826_200168980


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda Sunset*










Courtesy of David Clavé


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










Courtesy of Kamutangre


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










Courtesy of Kamutangre


----------



## ReiLoco (May 3, 2015)

Vamos Angola!


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dombe Grande, Benguela*










Courtesy of Alma de Angola & T. Jacinto


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dombe Grande, Benguela*










Courtesy of Alma de Angola & T. Jacinto


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*a farm in Benguela province*










Courtesy of Alma de Angola & T. Jacinto


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Courtesy of Caatia Arnaut, Sheila Nangue, Antonio Christavao


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza Sul*









Courtesy of Caatia Arnaut, Sheila Nangue, Antonio Christavao


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*fitness centre in Lobito, Benguela*









Courtesy of Arabida Gym Lobito


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito, Benguela*









Courtesy of Ana Couto,, Jorge Anjos, Maria Manuela


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Courtesy of Ana Couto,, Jorge Anjos, Maria Manuela


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito*









Courtesy of Ana Couto,, Jorge Anjos, Maria Manuela


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Courtesy of Ana Couto,, Jorge Anjos, Maria Manuela


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito*









Courtesy of Ana Couto,, Jorge Anjos, Maria Manuela


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*night Luanda*










ourtesy of Gustavo & Emmanuel King, Ricardo Teceira


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

ourtesy of Gustavo & Emmanuel King, Ricardo Teceira


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Courtesy of Konstantin Bahonsky (Angola Image)


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Nacional da Quiçama, Quiçama National Park*










instagram


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Nacional da Quiçama, Quiçama National Park*










instagram


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Nacional da Quiçama, Quiçama National Park*










instagram


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Nacional da Quiçama, Quiçama National Park*










instagram


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parque Nacional da Quiçama, Quiçama National Park*










instagram


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malongo, Cabinda*









flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango airport, Huila*









flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flying fish, spotted enroute to Angola*









Flying fish, spotted enroute to Angola by Lindblad Expeditions-National Geographic, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Musulu Island, Luanda*









Christmas party, Musulu Island, Angola by cgpapuc, sur Flickr
...


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Musulu Island, Luanda*









Christmas party, Musulu Island, Angola by cgpapuc, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Musulu Island*









Angola, Musulu Island by cgpapuc, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Foz do Cunene*









Courtesy of Hugo Vieiras


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*









Courtesy of Hugo Vieiras


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*










Courtesy of Hugo Vieiras


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*









Courtesy of Hugo Vieiras


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*










Courtesy of Hugo Vieiras


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*









Courtesy of Hugo Vieiras


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*









Courtesy of Hugo Vieiras


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*

















Courtesy of M.R. Ribeiro


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Race in Lubango, Huila*









julia Lurdes


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango cheese restaurant, Huila*









julia Lurdes


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango, Huila*








julia Lurdes


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kuito, Bié*


Kuito - Bié by Jose Manuel Lima da Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Cuanza Sul*


Rio Longa - Angola by Jose Manuel Lima da Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Malanje*


View of Lucala River from Kalandula Falls by Jose Manuel Lima da Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Malanje*


Kalandula Falls - Malanje by Jose Manuel Lima da Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lubango, Huila*


Humpata, Lubango, Angola by AIB Angola Image Bank, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Luanda*


Vista aérea da nova -e moderna- Baía de Luanda, a Marginal (Avenida 4 de Fevereiro) e a baixa da cidade. Luanda, capital de Angola. ~> http://bit.ly/1omSOgW #AngolaImageBank @angolaimagebank by AIB Angola Image Bank, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Lubango, Huila*


Lubango, Angola by AIB Angola Image Bank, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porto Quipiri, Bengo*









IMG_0824.jpg by mp3ief, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Dande river. Bengo*









IMG_0791.jpg by mp3ief, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Courtesy of Trevotech Racing


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Courtesy of Trevotech Racing


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Courtesy of Trevotech Racing


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*LUANDA*









Rogerio Ferreira


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Rogerio Ferreira


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Rogerio F


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huila*









Angola 2015 (1) 297 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuando Kubango*









http://www.forumcuandocubango.org/?page_id=192


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuando kubango*









http://www.forumcuandocubango.org/?page_id=192


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuando Kubango*









http://www.forumcuandocubango.org/?page_id=192


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuando kubango*









http://www.forumcuandocubango.org/?page_id=192


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cuanza Sul - Bombo*









http://africaminhamami.blogspot.fr/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cuanza Sul - Mbombo Atome Chila*









http://africaminhamami.blogspot.fr/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela - Ganda a Chicuma*









http://africaminhamami.blogspot.fr/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela - Rio Cubal*









http://africaminhamami.blogspot.fr/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cuanza Sul - Úku (antiga Vila Nova de Seles)*









http://africaminhamami.blogspot.fr/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huíla - Serra da Leba*









http://africaminhamami.blogspot.fr/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Exploração de ferro na região mineira de Cassinga, no município da Jamba, na província angolana da Huíla*









http://africaminhamami.blogspot.fr/


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Good Job Boyshow :cheers:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

JustWatch said:


> Good Job Boyshow :cheers:


Thank you JW :cheers:


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Somewhere in Lubango pt. 1*










Courtesy of Jacques Elzidioh
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*

Elephant in Kissama National Park * South of Luanda, Angola.










Courtesy of Armando Correia

*​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*

Barra do Kwanza Bridge, South of Luanda 










Courtesy of Jessé Manuel 

*​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Somewhere in Lubango pt. 2*










Courtesy of Jessé Manuel
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Somewhere in Angola *










Courtesy of Bella White 
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Cuima Forest, Huambo *










Courtesy of Jessé Manuel
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Works - Quilemba, Lubango , Huíla*










Courtesy of Adilson Leão
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*

Okavango River Between Angola & Namibia 










Courtesy of Adilson Leão 
*​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Courtesy of intotheokavango
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Courtesy of intotheokavango ​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Courtesy of intotheokavango
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Courtesy of intotheokavango​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Courtesy of intotheokavango
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Courtesy of intotheokavango 
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Courtesy of intotheokavango 
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Courtesy of intotheokavango ​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cunene River *









Cunene River from Camp Syncro by Hennie Rautenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*PEDRAS NEGRAS DO PUNGO ANDONGO*









PEDRAS NEGRAS DO PUNGO ANDONGO by dasilva.lili, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela Lowlands *
Flooding follows the rainy season in the lowlands between Lobito and Benguela, Angola.









Benguela Lowlands by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catumbela River Dam*









Catumbela River Dam by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catumbela River*









Catumbela River by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catumbela River Footbridge*









Catumbela River Footbridge by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Picturesque Hills *
Picturesque hills overlook the Catumbela River northeast of Benguela, Angola.









Picturesque Hills by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Reducto de Sao Pedro (1846) overlooks the Catumbela River crossing between Lobito and Benguela*









Reducto de Sao Pedro by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catumbela River Bridge*









Catumbela River Bridge by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porto do Lobito *
The Porto do Lobito is Angola's second largest.









Porto do Lobito by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Camara Municipal at Lobito, Benguela*









Camara Municipal by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Igreja da Arrábida *

The fashionable Igreja da Arrábida on the Restinga Peninsula at Lobito, Angola, dates from Portuguese times.









Igreja da Arrábida by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Restinga Peninsula *

The Restinga Peninsula, a five-kilometer sandspit at Lobito, Angola, shelters Lobito Bay from the Atlantic Ocean.









Restinga Peninsula by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lago do Arco do Carvalhao, the desert south of Namibe*









Lago do Arco do Carvalhao by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stone Arch *

This stone arch at the Lago do Arco do Carvalhao, in the desert south of Namibe, Angola, has been called "art in nature".









Stone Arch by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Luanda*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Luanda*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Luanda*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Luanda*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Angola*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Angola*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Angola*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Somewhere in Angola*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Luanda*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Luanda*


IMG_1200 by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Luanda*


IMG_1173 by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Luanda*


IMG_1207 by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Luanda*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Huila*


Serra da leba by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Huila*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Huila*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Luanda*


Luanda by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Huila*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Huila*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Huila*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Kwanza Norte*


Untitled by Marcio Fernandes, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Dear Nikkodemo, you've to check before you share, we've just those pictures here, thanks


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Lost Oasis, Namibe*









The Lost Oasis by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Road to The Lost Oasis*









Road to The Lost Oasis by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Welwitschia mirabilis *
The rare Welwitschia mirabilis is one of the world's longest living plants. Specimens found in the desert south of Namibe, Angola, are believed to be over 2,000 years old.









Welwitschia mirabilis by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Governo Provincial do Namibe*









Governo Provincial do Namibe by David Stanley, sur Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cine Place Namibe *
Cine Place Namibe in Namibe, Angola, has remained unfinished for many years.









Cine Place Namibe by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paroquia de Santo Adrião *
The 19th century Paroquia de Santo Adrião still dominates the skyline at Namibe









Paroquia de Santo Adrião by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fortaleza de São Fernando* 
In 1844 the the Portuguese erected the Fortaleza de São Fernando on a bluff overlooking the Bay of Namibe









Fortaleza de São Fernando by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palácio do Governo, Namibe*









Palácio do Governo by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palacio da Justiça *
The Palacio da Justiça (1950) facing Avenida Eduardo Mondlane is the main courthouse in Namibe, Angola.









Palacio da Justiça by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Traditional Dancers *
Traditional dancers perform on Praia das Miragens in Namibe, Angola.









Traditional Dancers byDavid Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parabolic Shelters* 

Handicraft vendors peddle their wares beneath parabolic shelters along Praia das Miragens in Namibe, Angola.









Parabolic Shelters by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Praia das Miragens *
The Praia das Miragens is the main bathing beach and festival venue in Namibe, Angola.









Praia das Miragens by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe Waterfront*









Namibe Waterfront by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porto do Namibe*

[








Porto do Namibe by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*National Assembly Building, Luanda*









National Assembly Building by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mausoleu de Agostinho Neto, Luanda*









Mausoleu de Agostinho Neto by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cidade Alta, Luanda*









Cidade Alta by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda Skyline*









Luanda Skyline by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue Ceramic Tiles *
Blue ceramic tiles in the Fortaleza de Sao Miguel (1576) in Luanda relate the history of Angola,









Blue Ceramic Tiles by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Museu Nacional de Historia Militar, Luanda*









Museu Nacional de Historia Militar by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fortaleza de Sao Miguel *
The Fortaleza de Sao Miguel (1576) is the oldest surviving building in Luanda, Angola. In early colonial times it was used for the slave trade but today it houses a museum.









Fortaleza de Sao Miguel by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marginal Promenade, Luanda*









Marginal Promenade by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Banco Nacional de Angola*









Banco Nacional de Angola by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hotel Globo *
Hotel Globo, Lonely Planet's top budget accommodations in Luanda, Angola, once offered "cleanish, moth-eaten rooms" but these may be no longer available.









Hotel Globo by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Museu Nacional de Antropologia, Luanda*









Museu Nacional de Antropologia by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Igreja de Nossa Senhora dos Remédios *
The Igreja de Nossa Senhora dos Remédios (1655) in Luanda, Angola, became the cathedral of the Diocese of Angola and Congo in 1716.









Igreja de Nossa Senhora dos Remédios by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Museu de História Natural *
The Museu de História Natural in Luanda showcases Angola's flora and fauna.









Museu de História Natural by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Igreja de Nossa Senhora da Nazaré, Luanda*









Igreja de Nossa Senhora da Nazaré by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Igreja de Nossa Senhora da Nazaré, Luanda*









Igreja de Nossa Senhora da Nazaré by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Terminal Marítimo de Passageiros, Luanda*









Terminal Marítimo de Passageiros by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda Warehouses* 
Warehouses line the quai at the Porto de Luanda in Angola.









Luanda Warehouses by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porto de Luanda*









Porto de Luanda by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Praia Morena *
Praia Morena runs all along the shore at Benguela









Praia Morena by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela Monument*









Benguela Monument by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palácio do Governador *
The 19th century Palácio do Governador faces the beach in Benguela, Angola.









Palácio do Governador by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Museu Nacional de Arqueologia, Beguela*









Museu Nacional de Arqueologia by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Town Hall of Benguela*









Town Hall of Benguela by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pedras Negras de Pungo Andongo, Malanje*









Angola - Pedras Negras de Pungo Andongo by © Sam.Seyffert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pedras Negras de Pungo Andongo, Malanje*









Angola - Pedras Negras de Pungo Andongo by © Sam.Seyffert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quedas de Calandula, Malanje*









Angola - Quedas de Calandula by © Sam.Seyffert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quedas de Calandula, Malanje*









Angola - Quedas de Calandula by © Sam.Seyffert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Museum exhibits, Luanda*









Museum exhibits by © Sam.Seyffert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Museum exhibits, Luanda*









Museum piece, revisited (1) by © Sam.Seyffert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The king and the queen *

Statues of D. Afonso Henriques, Portugal's first king and of Queen Ginga, exhibits of the Museum of the Armed Forces at the fortess of S. Miguel in Luanda









The king and the queen by © Sam.Seyffert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fortaleza de S. Miguel, Luanda*









Fortaleza de S. Miguel by © Sam.Seyffert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda Sul development*









Luanda Sul development by © Sam.Seyffert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda Sul development*









Luanda Sul development by © Sam.Seyffert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza river bank*









Kwanza river bank by © Sam.Seyffert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza river *
The river is constantly cutting a new path.









Kwanza river by © Sam.Seyffert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza river fishing*









Kwanza river fishing by © Sam.Seyffert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza river*









Kwanza river by © Sam.Seyffert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hanging on for dear life, Quissama, Luanda*









Hanging on for dear life (2) by © Sam.Seyffert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Imbondeiro Parque Kissama*









Imbondeiro Parque Kissama by © Sam.Seyffert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kissama National Park - Peace dividents *









Kissama National Park - Peace dividents (3) by © Sam.Seyffert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kissama National Park - Peace dividents*









Kissama National Park - Peace dividents (2) by © Sam.Seyffert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kissama National Park - Peace dividents*









Kissama National Park - Peace dividents (1) by © Sam.Seyffert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kissama National Park - Rio Kwanza*









Kissama National Park - Rio Kwanza by © Sam.Seyffert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lunda Sul from above*









Lunda Sul from above by © Sam.Seyffert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Rainy season (1) by © Sam.Seyffert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*One of the largest diamond mines in the world, a Kimberlite in the interior of Angola.*









Birthplace of a girl's best friend (2) by © Sam.Seyffert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Birthplace of a girl's best friend (1) by © Sam.Seyffert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New Luanda Airport, u/c*









New Luanda Airport (17) by Werdi Bali, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marginal de Luanda*









Marginal de Luanda by Nadine, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*









Angola, Namibe by Nadine, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*in Luanda 
sunset in orange*









in Luanda by Nadine, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









http://anordman.blogspot.fr/2015/07/3-continent-adventure-luanda-angola-2015.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Museum, Interior, Luanda*









http://anordman.blogspot.fr/2015/07/3-continent-adventure-luanda-angola-2015.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New Parlement building*









http://anordman.blogspot.fr/2015/07/3-continent-adventure-luanda-angola-2015.html


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Streets of Lubango*









Streets of Lubango by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Streets of Lubango*









Streets of Lubango by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango and Christo Rei*









Lubango and Christo Rei by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Lubango Church*









Cathedral of Lubango by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango*









Lubango by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango*









Lubango by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Courtesy of Luis Claudio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Courtesy of Luis Claudio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Courtesy of Luis Claudio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Courtesy of Luis Claudio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Courtesy of Luis Claudio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Courtesy of Luis Claudio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Courtesy of Luis Claudio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Courtesy of Luis Claudio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Courtesy of Luis Claudio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Courtesy of Luis Claudio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Courtesy of Luis Claudio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Courtesy of Luis Claudio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Courtesy of Luis Claudio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Courtesy of Luis Claudio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Courtesy of Luis Claudio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Courtesy of Luis Claudio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Courtesy of Luis Claudio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Courtesy of Luis Claudio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Courtesy of Luis Claudio


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Courtesy of Redeinfo Angola & US Naval Forces Europe-Africa


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Flickr not working on me !! please help my friend.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

PinPeat said:


> Flickr not working on me !! please help my friend.


why is not working? try to clean your computer with advanced systemCare, and if you've account in flickr try to be on (connected)


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*La palanca negra, Lubango, Huila*









La palanca negra by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Millenium mall, Lubango*









Millenium mall, Lubango by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Millenium mall, Lubango*









Millenium mall, Lubango by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zaire*









flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zaire province*









flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zaire province*









flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Millenium mall, Lubango, Huila*









Millenium mall, Lubango by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango*









Lubango by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zaire province*









flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zaire province*









flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango, Huila*









Lubango by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe desert*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/natepmiller/2264726987/sizes/l/in/set-72157600214478890/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango, Huila*









Lubango by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nóqui, Zaïre*









20140503_144836 by Dave Conroy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nóqui, Zaïre*









20140503_145233 by Dave Conroy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango, Huila*









Lubango by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango, Huila*









Lubango by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zaïre*









20140501_084937 by Dave Conroy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quinambo, Zaire*









20140429_132921 by Dave Conroy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cacula, Huila*









20140302-DSC_0266 by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Zaire is so green ! :cheers:


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

P Cunha | SSC Angola
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Photo : P. Cunha | SkyscrapercityAngola 
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Photo : P. Cunha | SkyscrapercityAngola 
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

Photo : P. Cunha | SkyscrapercityAngola 
​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The road to Lubango, Huila*









The road to Lubango by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Negola, Huila*









Church of N'gola by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chicuma, Benguela*









20140228-DSC_0195 by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Villages and ruins of Angola*









Villages and ruins of Angola by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Uphill to Chicuma, Benguela*









Uphill to Chicuma by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cachoeiras, Kwanza-Sul *









Cachoeiras, Kwanza-Sul 4 by Edson Costa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cachoeiras, Kwanza-Sul*









Cachoeiras, Kwanza-Sul 6 by Edson Costa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Luanda (33) by sfb metto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda *









Luanda (32) by sfb metto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*









20140227-DSC_0102 by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cachoeiras, Kwanza-Sul*









Cachoeiras, Kwanza-Sul 7 by Edson Costa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Luanda (30) by sfb metto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*MEDIATECA LUANDA*









MEDIATEC LUANDA by Francisco Vagner Araujo, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South of Luanda*









Skytrax


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Skytrax


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Skytrax


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*South of Luanda*









Skytrax


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Skytrax


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Skytrax


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Skytrax


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Skytrax


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Skytrax


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Skytrax


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Skytrax


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Balombo, Benguela*









20140225-DSC_9973 by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huambo*









3frid-Huambo_27 by sfb metto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Sans titre by allen Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*









20140225-DSC_9971 by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huambo*









3fri6-huambo_2008_16g by sfb metto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Sans titre by allen Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*









20140225-DSC_9968 by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huambo*









3frhj-huam2 by sfb metto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Sans titre by allen Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Balombo, Benguela*









20140225-DSC_9962 by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huambo*









3frhd-hua3 by sfb metto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Sans titre by allen Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Balombo, Benguela*









Balombo by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huambo*









3frha-hua by sfb metto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










Courtesy of M.R. Ribeiro


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










Courtesy of M.R. Ribeiro


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










Courtesy of M.R. Ribeiro


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










Courtesy of M.R. Ribeiro


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Courtesy of M.R. Ribeiro


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










Courtesy of M.R. Ribeiro


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Courtesy of M.R. Ribeiro


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Courtesy of M.R. Ribeiro


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Courtesy of M.R. Ribeiro


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Courtesy of M.R. Ribeiro


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Courtesy of M.R. Ribeiro


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Courtesy of M.R. Ribeiro


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*










Courtesy of M.R. Ribeiro


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Courtesy of M.R. Ribeiro


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Courtesy of M.R. Ribeiro


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Courtesy of M.R. Ribeiro


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza Norte*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quedas de Caculo Cabaça, kwanza Norte*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quedas de Caculo Cabaça, kwanza Norte*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza Norte*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Himba Safari no Lubango,








tlhd*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuando kubango*










Descubir Angola


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuando kubango*










Descubir Angola


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuando kubango*










Descubir Angola


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kuanndo kubango Sunset*










Descubir Angola


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio Kwanza*









Rio Kwanza Angola by Fernando Gilberto, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Sans titre by allen Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Near Baba Beach*









Baba Beach by Hennie Rautenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Quedas de Kalandula*









Quedas de Kalandula by Emerson António, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Sans titre by allen Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*









Pedra by Hennie Rautenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Avenida Deolinda Rodrigues (estrada do Jumbo) - Luanda*









Avenida Deolinda Rodrigues (estrada do Jumbo) - Luanda - Angola by Emerson António, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe.*









Namibe_01 by Emerson António, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Welwitschia mirabilis flower, Namibe*









Namibe_02 by Emerson António, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Sans titre by allen Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Sans titre by allen Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Serra da Leba Pass*









Leba Pass by Hennie Rautenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*En-route Oncocua*









En-route Oncocua by Hennie Rautenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*









Namibe_03 by Emerson António, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pedras Negras de Pungo Andongo*









Pedras Negras de Pungo Andongo by Emerson António, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*









Sans titre by allen Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catumbela, Benguela*









Sans titre by allen Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Curoca River*









Rio Curoca by Hennie Rautenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malange - Pôr do Sol*









Malange - Pôr do Sol by Emerson António, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catumbela, Benguela*









Sans titre by allen Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ruacana Falls*









Ruacana by Hennie Rautenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango church*









Lubango church - Angola by Eric Lafforgue, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arco oasis incredible colours, Namibe*









Arco oasis incredible colours - Angola by Eric Lafforgue, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango, Huila*









Lubango, Angola by AIB Angola Image Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*church in Tombua, Namibe*


















Church in Tombwa desert area - Angola by Eric Lafforgue, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Humpata, Huilla*









Humpata, Lubango, Angola by AIB Angola Image Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huambo*









Estrada Nacional - Angola by Nelson Silvestre, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huila*









Paisagens - Angola by Pedro Morais Cardoso, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Beautiful Precipice, Serra da leba*









Beautiful Precipice Angola by Rob Whittaker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Planalto, Malanje*









Planalto, Angola by AIB Angola Image Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Angolan Plateau (the Planalto) *









Lubango, Angola by AIB Angola Image Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mundimba tribe girl in giant basket, Huila*









Mundimba tribe girl in giant basket - Angola by Eric Lafforgue, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Christo Rei, Lubango, Huila*









Christo Rei, Angola by Margus Sootla, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*On the way to Waku Kungo -Kwanza Sul*









On the way to Waku Kungo - Angola by Jose Manuel Lima da Silva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sao Joao do Sul, Namibe*









Sao Joao do Sul - Angola by Eric Lafforgue, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pedras Negras de Pungo Andongo*









Pedras Negras de Pungo Andongo by Emerson António, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Catumbela, Benguela*









Sans titre by allen Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Serra da Leba Pass *









Leba Pass by Hennie Rautenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Welwitschias, Namibe*









Namibe_02 by Emerson António, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Luanda by Alan Dargie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*









Sans titre by allen Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leba Pass (geotagged Google Earth)*









Leba Pass (geotagged Google Earth) by Hennie Rautenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Sans titre by allen Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leba Pass - Lubango*









Leba Pass - Lubango by Hennie Rautenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mucuio, Benguela*









Mucuio by Hennie Rautenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*









Sans titre by allen Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pedra Beach (Namibe)*









Campsite by Hennie Rautenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pedra Beach (Namibe)*









Campsite by Hennie Rautenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kibala revisited, Kwanza Sul*









Kibala revisited by Jose Manuel Lima da Silva, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atome, Kwanza Sul*









20140221-DSC_9840 by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Uphill to Seles, Kwanza Sul*









Uphill to Seles by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela Church*









Sans titre by allen Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canyon en-route to Pedra Beach, Namibe*









Desert by Hennie Rautenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*









Angola by Hennie Rautenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The road to Catanda, Kwanza Sul*









The road to Catanda by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*









Sans titre by allen Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sera de Leba Pass - Lubango*









Leba Pass by Hennie Rautenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bango, Kwanza Sul*









Uphill to Seles by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Seles (Uku), Kwanza Sul*









Seles (Uku) by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atome Chila, Kwanza Sul*









20140221-DSC_9768 by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*









Sans titre by allen Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sera de Leba Pass - Lubango*









Leba Pass by Hennie Rautenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*









Sans titre by allen Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*









Sans titre by allen Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Christ Statue - Lubango*









Lubango by Hennie Rautenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Christ Statue overlooking Lubango*









Christ Statue overlooking Lubango by Hennie Rautenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dorsland Trekker Graves - Humpata, Huila*


















Dorsland Trekkers by Hennie Rautenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*









Sans titre by allen Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*









Sans titre by allen Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Church in Palanca, Huila*









Palanca by Hennie Rautenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Floods by Hennie Rautenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ruacana Falls (Angola and Namibia)*









Ruacana Falls by Hennie Rautenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*









Sans titre by allen Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*









Sans titre by allen Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ruacana Falls*









Ruacana Falls by Hennie Rautenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ruacana Falls*









Ruacana Falls by Hennie Rautenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arco Iris Canyon, Namibe*









Sans titre by allen Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arco Iris Canyon, Namibe*









Sans titre by allen Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*









Sans titre by allen Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zebra Mountains*









Zebra Mountains by Hennie Rautenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iona NP, Namibe*
Scenic Splendour









Iona by Hennie Rautenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iona, Namibe*









Iona by Hennie Rautenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arco...Namibe*









Sans titre by allen Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iona *
Mount Ovipaka









Iona by Hennie Rautenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Miradouro da lua*









miradouro da lua by filipe brandão, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*São Jõao do Sul, Namibe*









Sans titre by allen Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iona *
Angola Scenery









Iona by Hennie Rautenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*"Sombrero", Benguela*









Sombrero by filipe brandão, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oásis dos Arcos, Tombwa, Deserto do Namibe*









Oasis 3 by filipe brandão, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nossa Senhora do Monte, Huila*









http://www.arangelclicks.com/#!Nossa Senhora do Monte B&W/zoom/c1j6i/image_11v6


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mount Ovipaka*










Ovipaka by Hennie Rautenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oásis dos Arcos, Tombwa, Deserto do Namibe*









Oasis 2 by filipe brandão, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oásis dos Arcos, Tombwa, Deserto do Namibe*









Sans titre by allen Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nossa Senhora do Monte, Huila*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cidade Alta, Huambo*









http://www.arangelclicks.com/#!Cidade Alta/zoom/c1j6i/image_dsb


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Caala, Huambo*









http://www.arangelclicks.com/#!Cidade Alta/zoom/c1j6i/image_dsb


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









http://www.arangelclicks.com/#!Dipanda004/zoom/cfd8/image_1m26


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iona National park, Namibe*









IOna by Hennie Rautenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oásis dos Arcos, Tombwa, Deserto do Namibe*









Oasis by filipe brandão, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe Desert*









Sans titre by allen Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









http://www.arangelclicks.com/#!Dipanda004/zoom/cfd8/image1u3l


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iona"*









Iona by Hennie Rautenbach, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascata da Leba, Huila*









Cascata da Leba by filipe brandão, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe Desert*









Sans titre by allen Smith, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda by Night*









http://www.arangelclicks.com/#!Dipanda004/zoom/cfd8/imagepsz


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Serra da Leba, Huila*









Laços da Leba by filipe brandão, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









http://www.arangelclicks.com/#!Skyline002/zoom/cfd8/image1c04


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset over Namibe*









Sunset over Namibe by filipe brandão, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*11 de Novembro Stadium view, Luanda*









JTJGTzNtJTJGLTBNM1pyU20lMkZObC5Xd1ViYSUyRndnUHBnd3dscGdQc05sLlUybHZ3Z2JzVS5nYWJsMlVicC5nJTJGbUtNU0pLU3NaSi1zN1NLUkpqRmpyY3NrWm44JTJGVGo3anl6dGRrcg by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leba: o fotógrafo e a montanha*









Leba: o fotógrafo e a montanha by filipe brandão, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









http://www.arangelclicks.com/#!Skyline002/zoom/cfd8/image_leb


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









http://www.arangelclicks.com/#!Skyline002/zoom/cfd8/image_5jy


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









luanda3-4 (1) by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tundavala, Huila*









Tundavala 2 by filipe brandão, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









http://www.arangelclicks.com/#!Skyline002/zoom/cfd8/image_1ju


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









luanda-1 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









http://www.arangelclicks.com/#!SkyLine005/zoom/cfd8/image_gl1


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.arangelclicks.com/#!SkyLine005/zoom/cfd8/image_kht


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









luanda1-2 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









http://www.arangelclicks.com/#!SkyLine005/zoom/cfd8/image1kjw


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









http://www.arangelclicks.com/#!SkyLine005/zoom/cfd8/imageuks


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









http://www.arangelclicks.com/#!SkyLine005/zoom/cfd8/image1c1k


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









luanda4-5 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ilha de Luanda*









luanda2-3 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









http://www.arangelclicks.com/#!SkyLine005/zoom/cfd8/imagelb9


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









180290292 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









http://www.arangelclicks.com/#!Escola001/zoom/cfd8/image1jch


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

107019196 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Agostinhi Neto University, Luanda*









125433349 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

125433360 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









http://www.arangelclicks.com/#!Road001/zoom/cfd8/image1v0r


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









http://www.arangelclicks.com/#!TAP/zoom/cfd8/image1t4p


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.arangelclicks.com/#!TAP/zoom/cfd8/image92a


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

http://www.arangelclicks.com/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Agostinhi Neto University, Luanda*









125433367 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

125433339 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela Sunset*









http://www.arangelclicks.com/#!Catumbela001/zoom/cdi6/image_1bnh


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela Sunset*









http://www.arangelclicks.com/#!Catumbela001/zoom/cdi6/image_uvn


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda, University*









125433307 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huila*









http://www.arangelclicks.com/#!Tundavala001/zoom/cjh3/image_18ho


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda Bay*









117104135 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

116692455 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tundavala, Huila*









http://www.arangelclicks.com/#!Tundavala001/zoom/cjh3/image_4ki


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*LUANDA*









116692278 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huila*









http://www.arangelclicks.com/#!Tundavala001/zoom/cjh3/image_dpy


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda by Night*









116692297 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









odebrecht


----------



## EdnilsonQ (Oct 6, 2014)

Boyshow that last photo is really old


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

EdnilsonQ said:


> Boyshow that last photo is really old


Yes, I know my friend ^^


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*LUANDA*









116692245 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malanje*









Árvore partida no meio da lagoa by Yuri Da Costa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malanje, Kalandula Waterfalls*









Big waterfall below by Achmad Zakiri, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Igreja da cidade de Malanje-Angola. Construída em 1890- Pelos portugueses.*









Igreja da cidade de Malanje-Angola. Construída em 1890- Pelos portugueses. by Denyliz, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









116692225 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwando-Kubango*









Piroga! by Tiago Campos de Carvalho, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Margens do Rio perto de Ambuíla, Uige*









Margens do Rio perto de Ambuíla by Manuel Martins, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









116692175 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









116692187 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Margens do Rio perto de Ambuíla, Uige*









Margens do Rio perto de Ambuíla by Manuel Martins, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ambuíla, Uige*









Margens do Rio perto de Ambuíla by Manuel Martins, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port/beach of Cabinda*









Port/beach of Cabinda by jbdodane, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









116692200 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









107219811 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









107219775 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango, Huila*









Angola I 2013 234 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Planalto, Huíla*









Planalto, Huíla, Angola by AIB Angola Image Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huila*









20140318_122450 by Dave Conroy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Planalto, Huíla*









Planalto, Huíla, Angola by AIB Angola Image Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









107219789 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Planalto, Huíla*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/kodil...A7-boQKSG-bBKHeB-boQM25-boQLe1-7Bm2cX-7BpR9Y/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









107019183 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe Desert Sunset*










Courtesy of Anne-Laure Seret


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe Desert *









Courtesy of Anne-Laure Seret


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe Desert *









Courtesy of Anne-Laure Seret


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe Desert *









Courtesy of Anne-Laure Seret


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









107019168 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









107019158 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe Desert, beach sunset *









Courtesy of Anne-Laure Seret


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe *









Courtesy of Anne-Laure Seret


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe Desert*









Courtesy of Anne-Laure Seret


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe Desert*









Courtesy of Anne-Laure Seret


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe Desert*









Courtesy of Anne-Laure Seret


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









107019145 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe Desert*









Courtesy of Anne-Laure Seret


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*









Courtesy of Anne-Laure Seret


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe Desert*









Courtesy of Anne-Laure Seret


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tundavala, Lubango (Huila)*









Tundavala by Jose Carlos Costa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango, Huíla.*









reflexo by Elisa, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe Desert*









Courtesy of Anne-Laure Seret


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cascata no munícipio da Huíla, província da Huila *









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nsilv...A7-boQKSG-bBKHeB-boQM25-boQLe1-7Bm2cX-7BpR9Y/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe, beach sunset*









Courtesy of Anne-Laure Seret


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









107019135 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namib Desert*









Courtesy of Anne-Laure Seret


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Found on the Angola coastline*









rust by Chris vd Merwe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









106564593 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









103183508 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stranded north of Namib*









Russian vessel by Chris vd Merwe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*









Campfire with Candles by Chris vd Merwe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Yona national Park*









Courtesy of Anne-Laure Seret


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









99040164 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









11025131_373145169535641_6106372093255931345_n by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Southern Angola*









Southern Angola by Chris vd Merwe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namib Desert (canyon)*










Could be a film location! simply stunning!


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Resolver o problema do povo (2) by © Sam.Seyffert, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alto da colina, Huambo*









HUAMBO - CAPELA by Joao Marcelo Souza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Safari afternoon, Southern Angola*









Safari afternoon by Chris vd Merwe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leba Pass, Huila*









Leba Pass by Chris vd Merwe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Iona NP*









Iona by Chris vd Merwe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*HUAMBO CAPELA*









HUAMBO CAPELA by Joao Marcelo Souza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*An abondened vessel on the coast of Angola*









Stranded by Chris vd Merwe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Big Horn *
Some Himba cattle in Huila









Big Horn by Chris vd Merwe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Landscape North of Namibe*









Angola Landscape by Chris vd Merwe, sur Flickr


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Central Plateau of Angola , Angola Central Region*


The *Central Plateau of Angola* is a plateau that occupies most of central Angola. The elevation of the plateau is from *1,520 m to 1,830 m.* 
Several major rivers flow originate from the plateau such as the *Cunene River*, the *Kwanza River, the Kwango River, the Zambezi River.*
About *half* of the *rural population of Angola* reside on the *Bié plateau.*










https://www.facebook.com/viewsofangola/photos/a.1462598493964163.1073741827.1462593173964695/1701066293450714/?type=3&theater









​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Sunset in Luanda Cape Island*










By : ViewsOfAngola









​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*

Grutas do Nzenzo , Ambuíla , Uige *











https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1162970180397987&set=p.1162970180397987&type=3&theater​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Nzenzo Greenery*












https://www.facebook.com/viewsofangola/?fref=ts​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Road to Ambuíla , Uige*











https://www.facebook.com/viewsofangola/?fref=ts
​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza Sul Landscape*









IMG_0097_1200x674 by Joao Marcelo Souza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza Sul*









IMG_0073_1200x670 by Joao Marcelo Souza, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*









Fishing by Chris vd Merwe, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza Sul*









...


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Agostinho Neto Musuleu, Luanda*









23758687585_a998203cdf_o by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito, Benguela*









Courtesy of M. R. Ribeiro


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito, Benguela*









Courtesy of M. R. Ribeiro


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito, Benguela*









Courtesy of M. R. Ribeiro


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









23311542149_925e120ebd_o by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









23653404096_b5aacc7f5a_o by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito, Benguela*









Courtesy of M. R. Ribeiro


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









23311541169_1fe6640bf5_o by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito, Benguela*









Courtesy of M. R. Ribeiro


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









23051343344_8e0aceedb1_o by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito, Benguela*









Courtesy of M. R. Ribeiro


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









23383867440_7aea076357_o by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lobito, Benguela*









Courtesy of M. R. Ribeiro


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









23570986402_ed53af5260_o by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









23570926812_3dec833069_o by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Republic Square, Luanda*









23650202282_5b464611ab_o by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda fireworks*









23352028390_f4f0b9944a_o by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shipwrecks, Kwanza Sul*









Shipwrecks by Dave Conroy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pungo Andongo, Malanje*









Pungo Andongo by Daniel P. Sobreira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Burnt-out train carriages in Malanje - there was rail in Angola once.
By Eran*









the old train by jenglo&erango, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Trees line the walkway outside the United Methodist Church in Malanje*









V0094 by United Methodist News Service, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huambo*









20140329_103255 by Dave Conroy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luena, Moxico*









IMG_5312-Edit by Rob and Sophie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Angola’s National Slavery Museum, south of Luanda*









D2916 by United Methodist News Service, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Portuguese monument, Luanda*









Portuguese monument, Luanda by jenglo&erango, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pungo Andongo, Malanje*









Pungo Andongo by Daniel P. Sobreira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pungo Andongo, Malanje*









Sans titre by joaquinportela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Police Station Perched on a rock, Huambo"*









Police Station Perched on a rock by Dave Conroy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mig in Luena, Moxico*









IMG_5284-Edit by Rob and Sophie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rock view*









rock view by jenglo&erango, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pungo Andongo, Malanje*









Pungo Andongo by Daniel P. Sobreira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ruins in Malanje*









Sans titre by joaquinportela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mussulo. Corvos marinhos (Phalacrocorax carbo) *









Mussulo. Corvos marinhos (Phalacrocorax carbo) e garças-boieiras (Bubulcus ibis) numa árvore seca de mangal (Rhizophora mangle) quimada pelo excesso de guano. Ha zonas em que o Mussulo continua a ser um Paraíso para a vida selvagem, mas infelizmente estes by AIB Angola Image Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda *









#Luanda a acordar - a baixa da cidade vista a partir da baía, de madrugada ao nascer do sol e em destaque o Banco Nacional de #Angola (#BNA) - via http://ift.tt/1o8AYOl by AIB Angola Image Bank, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huambo*









20140329_074737 by Dave Conroy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luena, Moxico*









IMG_5281-Edit by Rob and Sophie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Queve River, K. Sul*









jurassic wetlands by jenglo&erango, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pungo Andongo, Malanje*









Pungo Andongo by Daniel P. Sobreira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kissama NP, Luanda*








Sans titre by joaquinportela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pungo Andongo, Malanje*









#pedrasnegras#angola#pungoandongo by Helder Fonseca, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kalandula falls, Malanje*









#kalandula#angola#quedasdecalandula#malanje by Helder Fonseca, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rio Kwanza, Cambambe, Kwanza Norte*









Rio Kwanza, Cambambe, Kwanza Norte, Angola by Helder Fonseca, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huambo*









20140329_074712 by Dave Conroy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luena, Moxico*









IMG_5281 by Rob and Sophie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the fazenda by the rock*









the fazenda by the rock by jenglo&erango, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pungo Andongo, Malanje*









Pungo Andongo by Daniel P. Sobreira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kalandula falls, Malanje*









Sans titre by joaquinportela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Old burned out Police Station, Huambo"*









Old burned out Police Station by Dave Conroy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Uige*









DSC04365 by Okawa Ryuuko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

IMG_4893-Edit by Rob and Sophie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wako's views, Kwanza Sul*









Wako's views by jenglo&erango, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pungo Andongo, Malanje*









Pungo Andongo by Daniel P. Sobreira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kalandula Falls, Malanje*









Sans titre by joaquinportela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huambo*









20140328_100043 by Dave Conroy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Camabatela, Cuanza Norte*









DSC04249 by Okawa Ryuuko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*









IMG_4876-Edit by Rob and Sophie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza Sul*









Eran by jenglo&erango, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pungo Andongo, Malanje*









Pungo Andongo by Daniel P. Sobreira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*kalandula Falls, Malanje*









kalandula ND-400 by joaquinportela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lightning storm in the distance. Huambo*









Lightning storm in the distance. It mvoed over to me fast! 31mm overnight. by Dave Conroy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Uige*









DSC04184 by Okawa Ryuuko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela Landscape*









IMG_4868 by Rob and Sophie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Deserted Portuguese fazenda. Kwanza Sul*









view from our rock by jenglo&erango, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*christmas eve fish eagle, K. Sul*









christmas eve fish eagle by jenglo&erango, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*purple mountains, Kwanza Sul*









purple mountains by jenglo&erango, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pungo Andongo, Malanje*









Pungo Andongo by Daniel P. Sobreira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Somewhere in Angola*









Sans titre by joaquinportela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Serra da Leba, Huila"*









20140324_163554 by Dave Conroy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Betwen Uige and Malanje*









DSC04176 by Okawa Ryuuko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bengula Aerial shot*









IMG_4816-Edit by Rob and Sophie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Queve - bursts it banks. Kwanza Sul*









the wetlands by jenglo&erango, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pungo Andongo, Malanje*









Pungo Andongo by Daniel P. Sobreira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Massangano*









Hola!! by joaquinportela, sur Flickr


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Cachoeiras do Bringa | Kwanza-Sul*










https://www.facebook.com/viewsofangola/?fref=ts
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*River Lifune , Bengo Province*










http://iconosquare.com/p/1187011112294356535_49554036#sthash.gaNNXdnb.dpuf​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Promenade in Kwanza River*










http://iconosquare.com/p/1185064274703275298_251208188#sthash.gqsu4PIZ.dpuf
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*"Gods looking to Olympus"*










http://iconosquare.com/p/1184241887515793693_38465277#sthash.zguG2VBX.dpuf​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Magnificent Sunset*










http://iconosquare.com/p/1185334490647239945_261835774#sthash.eabV8BYw.dpuf​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Cambambe Fort , built in 1604*










Courtesy : Views of Angola ​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Reflex | Ondjiva , Cunene Province - Southern Angola*










iconosquare.com/p/1185634397425769574_261835774​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Sunset Painting the Sky | Porto Amboim*










http://iconosquare.com/p/1186979356126912158_2864602726#sthash.J3dDtPFy.dpuf
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*#NatGeoTravel Explorer Life*










iconosquare.com/p/1187041419186572361_207374770


​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Morning | Quihita , Huila*










Por : Adyleao - Adilson Leão | Instagram 
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Night | Arco do Namibe , Namibe Province*










Por : Mauro Sérgio & Jessé Manuel | Instagram​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Hunguéria , Huila*










Por : Adyleao - Adilson Leão | Instagram ​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Kalandula Waterfalls | By : Views Of Angola*





​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Lost in the immensity of the Kwanza River, without any intention to come back.*










https://www.facebook.com/viewsofangola/?fref=nf
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Anyways, those dense clouds will not stop us *








​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huila*









20140324_163554 by Dave Conroy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malanje*









DSC04164 by Okawa Ryuuko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*









IMG_4800 by Rob and Sophie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the old train, Burnt-out train carriages in Malanje - there was rail in Angola once.*









the old train by jenglo&erango, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pousada de Kalandula, Malanje*









Pousada de Kalandula by Daniel P. Sobreira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza River, Masangano, Kwanza Norte*









Sans titre by joaquinportela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









7 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









19639150681_45920433ef_h (1) by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









image3 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda, Agostinho Neto University*









215 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cacuso, Malanje*









DSC04014 by Okawa Ryuuko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oil Offshore*









IMG_1322 by Rob and Sophie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Angolan Landscape*









IMG_1224-Edit by Rob and Sophie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza Sul*









Flower& mountian 2.jpg by jenglo&erango, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aldeia Nova, Kwanza Sul*









morning when i open my window.jpg by jenglo&erango, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Laúca, Kwanza Norte*









Laúca by Daniel P. Sobreira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Laúca, Kwanza Norte*









Laúca by Daniel P. Sobreira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cabo Ledo, Luanda*









Sans titre by joaquinportela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cabo Ledo, Luanda*









Sans titre by joaquinportela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









127857093 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nova Vida, Luanda*









127856964 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe"*









20140322_121030 by Dave Conroy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pungo Andongo, Malange*









DSC03987 by Okawa Ryuuko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aerial shot, Sowhere in Angola*









IMG_1209-Edit by Rob and Sophie, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*soja fild, Kwanza Sul*









soja.jpg by jenglo&erango, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pungo Andongo, Malanje*









Pedra do Sapo by Daniel P. Sobreira, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sangano*









Sans titre by joaquinportela, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









127856995 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*"Sunset in Porto Amboim, Kwanza-Sul"*









Sunset in Porto Amboim, Kwanza-Sul - Angola by Mauro Sérgio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









IMG_7889 by Mauro Sérgio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Miradouro da Lua, Luanda*









IMG_8014-HDR by Mauro Sérgio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

IMG_8102 by Mauro Sérgio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza Sul*









IMG_8117-HDR-2 by Mauro Sérgio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza Sul*









IMG_8233-2 by Mauro Sérgio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

IMG_8170-Edit by Mauro Sérgio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza Sul*









IMG_8201-Edit by Mauro Sérgio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cave in Kwanza Sul*









IMG_8182 by Mauro Sérgio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza Sul*









IMG_9042 by Mauro Sérgio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza Sul*









IMG_9767 by Mauro Sérgio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kwanza Sul*









IMG_9747 by Mauro Sérgio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

IMG_9835 by Mauro Sérgio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

IMG_0067 by Mauro Sérgio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

IMG_0285 by Mauro Sérgio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

IMG_0079 by Mauro Sérgio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Forest, Kwanza Norte*









IMG_0571-Edit by Mauro Sérgio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pungo Andongo, Malanje*









IMG_0762 by Mauro Sérgio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

IMG_9458 by Mauro Sérgio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

IMG_9807-Edit-3 by Mauro Sérgio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Malanje*









IMG_0997 by Mauro Sérgio, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*









Namibe, Angola by Okawa Ryuuko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*









Namibe, Angola by Okawa Ryuuko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*









Namibe, Angola by Okawa Ryuuko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namib Desert*









Namibe, Angola by Okawa Ryuuko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*









Namibe, Angola by Okawa Ryuuko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bibala, Namibe*









Bibala, Namibe, Angola by Okawa Ryuuko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pediva, Namibe*









Pediva, Namibe, Angola by Okawa Ryuuko, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Giraul river, Namibe*









Giraul river, Namibe, Angola by richa.cardoso, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huila*









Angola I 2013 012 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huila*









Angola I 2013 056 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huila*









Angola I 2013 077 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huila*









Angola I 2013 066 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tundavala - Lubango*









Angola I 2013 150 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango, Huila*









Angola I 2013 239 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango, Huila*









Angola I 2013 337 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arco, Namibe*









Angola II 2013 039 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arco, Namibe*









Angola II 2013 036 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arco, Namibe*









Angola II 2013 040 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arco, Namibe*









Angola II 2013 042 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arco, Namibe*









Angola II 2013 045 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Arco, Namibe*









Angola II 2013 057 by Sérgio Martins "marserg", sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









13167485_555425401305941_884629481_n by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









IMG_6926 by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Epic-Sana-Luanda-Hotel-photos-Exterior by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*torres-do-carmo, Luanda*









torres-do-carmo-bp-angolas-new-head-quarters-luanda-angola by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









12308760_909273869149441_6418565444342801030_n by odilrak, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huambo*









Huambo, Angola by bobstomp, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palacio da Justiça, Namibe*









Palacio da Justiça by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Traditional dancers perform on Praia das Miragens in Namibe*









Traditional Dancers by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Parabolic Shelters, Namibe*









Parabolic Shelters by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Praia das Miragens, Namibe*









Praia das Miragens by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe Waterfront*









Namibe Waterfront by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Porto do Namibe*









Porto do Namibe by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*National Assembly Building, Luanda*









National Assembly Building by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mausoleu de Agostinho Neto, Luanda*









Mausoleu de Agostinho Neto by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cidade Alta, Luanda*









Cidade Alta by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda Skyline*









Luanda Skyline by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Museu Nacional de Historia Militar, Luanda*









Museu Nacional de Historia Militar by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fortaleza de Sao Miguel*









Fortaleza de Sao Miguel by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Marginal Promenade, Luanda*









Marginal Promenade by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Banco Nacional de Angola, Luanda*









Banco Nacional de Angola by David Stanley, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Talatona, Luanda*









60 unit housing complex luanda angola_inline full by odilrak, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









2-Baia-de-Luanda5 by odilrak, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









2-Baia-de-Luanda1 by odilrak, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Money Museum, Luanda*









museu-da-moeda-luanda_francisco-bernardo_jaimagens by odilrak, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









viewsky by odilrak, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Restinga Lobito*









Descobrir Angola​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*









Descobrir Angola​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*









Descobrir Angola​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*









Descobrir Angola​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Namibe*









Descobrir Angola​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Kuito, Bié*









Descobrir Angola​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lubango, Huila*









Descobrir Angola​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda View*









Descobrir Angola​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Benguela*









Descobrir Angola​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Slaves Museum, Luanda*









Descobrir Angola​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Slaves Museum, Luanda*









Descobrir Angola​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dondo, Kwanza Norte*









Descobrir Angola​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Giraúl, Namibe*









Descobrir Angola​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bocoio, Monte-Belo*









Descobrir Angola​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huambo*









Descobrir Angola​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Atlantic Waves at Belas Luanda*









Atlantic Waves at Belas Luanda by Rob Whittaker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue Monkey Belas Luanda*









Blue Monkey Belas Luanda by Rob Whittaker, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Miradouro da Lua*









Miradouro da Lua by Rob Whittaker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lunar Landscape*









Lunar Landscape Angola by Rob Whittaker, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zango, Luanda*









Chinese Apartments Luanda by Rob Whittaker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fuma, Zaire*









Tribal Village by Rob Whittaker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mini Monolith Tomboco, Zaire*









Mini Monolith Tomboca by Rob Whittaker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Chiazi Stadium, Cabinda*









Estadio Nacional do Chiazi Cabinda by Rob Whittaker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kissama National Park, Luanda*









Lovely giraffe couple by Ersin Demir, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kissama National Park*









Angolan Giraffe by Ersin Demir, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Soyo, Zaire*









Soyo, Angola by Ionut Sendroiu, sur Flickr


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Kalandula Waterfalls, Malanje*

The waterfalls on the river Lucala at Kalandula are either the second or third tallest in Africa. 
Irrespective of ranking, at 105m high and about 400m wide they are spectacular and well worth making the effort to visit them.










https://www.facebook.com/angolabrasilfabia/
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Rio Kwanza*

Kwanza River is river in central Angola, rising about 50 miles (80 km) southeast of Chitembo on the Bié Plateau at an elevation of 5,000 feet (1,500 metres). 
It flows northward for about 320 miles (510 km) and then curves westward to enter the Atlantic Ocean 30 miles (50 km) south of Luanda after a course of 600 miles (960 km). 
The Cuanza drains much of central Angola and is the only Angolan river of economic significance. 










https://www.facebook.com/angolabrasilfabia/

​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Namib Desert Arch, Namibe*










https://www.facebook.com/angolabrasilfabia/
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Baia dos Elefantes, Benguela*

Baia dos Elefantes ( Bay of Elephants in English ) is located on the south coast of Benguela Province, 20 kms south of Equimina.










https://www.facebook.com/angolabrasilfabia/
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

* Oásis das três torres, Tômbwa, Namibe*

Right in the Namib Desert, next to the road to Tômbua is the oasis of the three towers ( in english ) - the largest lake in the world in a desert - is a small sea. 
Beside lives a family (30 people) whose patriarch is the great-grandson of Bie, Bailundo and Kwanza-Sul's slaves
The Soba Rogério, who is 63 years old, speak Kimbundu, Umbundu and mukubal. The arrival at this site was a kindness of Lanucha general, a citizen of Namibe who presented to the group the restaurant Beira Mar, near the Portas do Mar invented-there is the taste of good lobster bake.










https://www.facebook.com/angolabrasilfabia/

​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

The commune of Iona, adjacent to Tombwa municipality has a population estimated at 15,000 inhabitants, grouped into 14 villages, mostly consisting of "muimbas" nomadic population belonging to ethnic-linguistic group of Herero, formed by muimbas, savicuas, Kuvale and quindelelos.

Here are some of the great many species of plants in Iona Park










https://www.facebook.com/angolabrasilfabia/
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*- Baia dos Tigres, Tômbwa, Namibe -*

Ilha dos Tigres ( island of Tigers ) is the largest island of the Angolan coast and it is located in the municipality of Tômbua, Namibe province. 
It covers an area of 98 square kilometers and on its eastern side is situated the Bay of Tigers ( Baia dos Tigres )










https://www.facebook.com/angolabrasilfabia/
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Baia Azul, Benguela*


Baia is a beach in the southern province of Benguela in Angola. It is located south of Morena Beach and has 3 km long. It owes its name to the waters of deep blue tone of the region. Blue Bay is considered the "mother" of Benguela beaches. From unique beauty, the beach is one of the most important natural tourist destinations of the country 











https://www.facebook.com/angolabrasilfabia/
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Welwitschia Mirabilis, Namib Desert*










https://www.facebook.com/angolabrasilfabia/
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Dondo, Kwanza Norte*










https://www.instagram.com/raquel_gram/

​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*A paradise called Huila *











https://www.instagram.com/celsophotographer/
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Namibe *










https://www.instagram.com/celsophotographer/


​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Arco do Carvalhao in Namibe Province*










https://www.facebook.com/angolabrasilfabia/?fref=photo

​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Baía dos Tigres, Tômbwa - Namibe*









​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Somewhere near Ganda & Benguela*









https://www.facebook.com/RetratosDeAngola/?fref=photo
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*'Pedras Negras' * Pungo Andongo, Angola.*









https://www.instagram.com/mandoc07/
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Road to Muxima's Sanctuary , Quiçama*









https://www.instagram.com/jessartes/​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Namib Desert ( Angolan Side )*











https://www.facebook.com/angolabrasilfabia/
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Dunes, Namib Desert ( Angolan Side )*










https://www.facebook.com/angolabrasilfabia/
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Namib Desert ( Angolan Side )*










https://www.facebook.com/angolabrasilfabia/
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Cachoeiras do Binga, Kwanza-Sul*
By : mauro_s3rgio



















​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Planalto da Humpata, Huila *
By : jessartes




















​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Huila*









https://www.instagram.com/viewsofangola/












https://www.instagram.com/jessartes/
​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Serra da Leba, Lubango | Huila Province*

By : Hervsfree


















​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Golungo Alto, Kwanza-North*

Por : viewsofangola


















​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Rio Cambondo, Sumbe | Kwanza-Sul*

By : sergio_leeandro




















​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Grutas do Nzenzo, Uíge*
Por : mandoc07



















​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Sassa, Sumbe | Kwanza-Sul*

By : clauspoliclauspoli




















​


----------



## JustWatch (Apr 6, 2014)

*Grutas de Sassa, Sumbe | Kwanza-Sul*

By : Estanislau Mendes



















​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Epupa Sunrise 
Epupa falls, located at the Namibian-Angolan border.*









Epupa Sunrise by Jannis, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda Bay*








Angola-1280445 by Erik Olivier, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kalandula Waterfalls, malange province*









_Y0A7661 by Elebro, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Luanda*









Luanda, Angola... by Milos Djokic, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kalandula Waterfalls, malange province*









THE MIGHTY CALANDULA FALLS, ANGOLA by André Pipa, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kalandula Waterfalls, Lucala River Vieuw-Malange province*









_Y0A7720-Editar-2 by Elebro, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Angola Mountain Range | Angola & Namibia*









Angola Mountain Range | Angola & Namibia by Y Nakanishi, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*kwanza Sul*









Paisagens - Angola by Pedro Morais Cardoso, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Planalto Central, Huambo*









Planalto, Angola by AIB Angola Image Bank, sur Flickr​


----------

